# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Odiseja E Nje Dedektivi

## Darius

Falenderoj Dalanin qe beri te mundur sjelljen e ketij libri shume te rralle per nga natyra e tij si dhe subjekti qe trajton. E fillova ta lexoj me kureshtje, thjesht per t'i hedhur nje sy por me perpiu i gjithi dhe nuk pushova deri sa e mbarova brenda disa oreve. Per mendimin tim personal eshte jo vetem nje thesar dokumentimi qe tregon fytyren e vertete te sistemit komunist por dhe prapaskenat e luajtura ne kurriz te popullit, hipokrizine e klikes sunduese, sidomos ate te diktatorit dhe anen komplet te panjohur te pazarlleqeve ne kurriz te popullit tone. E mbi te gjitha tregon nje realitet deri diku hollivudian te nje sektori special te sherbimeve sekrete shqiptare, perkushtimin e tyre dhe rrolin qe luajten ne ndryshimin e disa situatave kyce politike ne vend. Flet per nje ane te erret te vasalitetit te Shqiperise gjate 50 viteve te komunizmit ku del qarte padroni i vertete i Shqiperise dhe farsa e ashtuquajtur demokraci qe u instalua mbas rrezimit te komunizmit. Eshte nje testament i fuqishem per gjithe shqiptaret qe ne faqet e ketij libri duhet te lexojne e ndjejne rrjesht mbas rrjeshti jo vetem lojen e ndyre qe eshte luajtur ne kurriz te tyre por dhe kobin qe i kanoset vendit tone nga te njejtet aktore qe jane tallur me fatet e tij prej dekadash te tera. E perseris, eshte nje material i nje natyre komplet te vecante dhe nje detyrim leximi per te gjithe shqiptaret. Per te diskutuar mbi librin eshte hapur nje teme e vecante. Mund ta shikoni ketu: *Diskutimi mbi Odiseja E Nje Dedektivi*




*ODISEJA  E  NJE  DETEKTIVI*


_Agim Hamiti_







*NGJARJE TE JETUARA*








*I SPAÇI*


_"Burgu, kjo greminë e përuljes njerëzore..."_
Xh. London


Çdo kalimtar që shkel për herë të parë në Spaç pushtohet vetvetiu prej një apatie të përgjithshme, të ngjashme me atë që provon njeriu kur padashje bëhet dëshmitar i një jete në agoni. Edhe sikur udhëtari në fjalë të mos jetë i vetëm, duke hyrë në pusin e madh natyror që përbën ky vend, ai do të ndiej nevojën e një heshtjeje soditëse, për tu thelluar në botën e ndjenjave të tij të befasuara. Vendi është i rrethuar nga të gjitha anët prej një vargu kodrash të larta. Po t‘i shikosh prej gropës së Spaçit, ato të krijojnë përshtypjen e dy vargmaleve në formë gjysmërrethi vendosur përballë njëri-tjetrit, ngaqë relievi është tepër i thyer. Në dy pikat simetrike të takimit të tyre, në juglindje e në veriperëndim, shtrati i ngushtë e i thellë i një përroi hap dy dritare natyrore të këtij hauzi të madh.

Shkurret që mbulojnë pjesërisht shpatet e kodrave rrethuese i nënshtrohen një lufte të rreptë me natyrën, për të mbijetuar egërsinë e asaj toke shterpë në procesin e shpërbërjes. Rrënjët e tyre gjysmë të dala mbërthehen fort, duke depërtuar anash gurëve të djegur bojëkafe, ose nëpër të çarat e pllakave të shtresëzuara. Gjethet e tyre mund të shikohen të shpalosura në diell vetëm për pak orë, mbasi, sapo fillon të nxehtit, ato tkurren për të ngadalësuar avullimin e ujit të siguruar me shumë vështirësi. Në përgjithësi sipërfaqja e tokës është ngjyrë kafe në të murrme dhe del shtresa-shtresa në formë pllakash të thyeshme. Acidi sulfurik, mjaft i pranishëm në ujërat rrjedhëse të kësaj zone, është faktori kryesor i procesit të shpërbërjes së sipërfaqes normale të tokës. Syri mund të të zërë bar shumë rrallë, vetëm në ndonjë vend të rrafshët që rastësia e ka favorizuar për t'i shpëtuar pushtetit shkatërrimtar të acidit. Edhe shtrati i thellë me anë të thepisura i përroit, i cili
gjatë verës mbetet pothuajse i thatë, mban ngjyrën e kriprave acide. Këto dukuri të strukturës së paqëndrueshme të sipërfaqes së tokës bien edhe më shumë në sy, për shkak të pjerrësisë së theksuar të shpateve rrethuese.


*


Mbasi  ta  ketë  soditur  një  copë  herë  të  mirë  këtë  tokë,  viktimë  të reaksioneve kimike dhe agjentëve atmosferikë, udhëtari i ardhur rishtas në këto anë, për të kthjelluar disi vorbullën e ndjenjave të tij të trazuara, do ta shprehte befasimin sipas  mënyrës  së  vet,  zakonisht  në  përshtatje  me  profesionin që ushtron. Një barí do të belbëzonte: 
«Këtu as dhëmbi i deles s'paska ku të ngjisë një fije bari, pa le më gjuha e lopës!»
Në rast se do të ishte murator, mbasi të merrte dy copa guri e t'i përplaste
me njëra-tjetrën, duke i parë sesi do të binin të thërrmuara tek këmbët e tij, ai do të buzëqeshte me mosbesim duke murmuritur:
«Dy gurë të tillë nuk i vendoske dot mbi njëri-tjetrin e asnjë lugë gëlqere nuk bëke dot me ta.»

Ndërsa një gjeolog do të deklaronte entuziast:
«Aq  sa  a  zymtë  duket  në  pamje  kjo  tokë,  po  aq  e  praruar  është  në brendësi.»
Këtë aludim ai do ta bënte për bakrin e nëntokës së atjeshme, i cili përmban edhe një përqindje të ulët ari. Një  specialist  i  çështjeve  policore,  sapo  ta  shikonte  këtë  gropë  si  të përgatitur nga ekskavatorë gjigantë, pa u menduar gjatë, do të shprehej shkurt dhe qartë: «Një burg natyror.»
Bashkërendimi i mendimeve të dy specialiteteve të fundit nxori në dritë
vendimin e kobshëm qeveritar, për ngritjen në këtë gropë të zymtë të një kampi pune të rëndë të detyruar për të burgosurit politikë, në pranverën e vitit 1968.

Pasi toka kombëtare ishte nginjur së thithuri djersën dhe gjakun e armatës
së kokëqethurve të flijuar prej regjimit komunist si armiq të partisë, i erdhi radha nëntokës të kërkonte revanshin. Vargut të gjatë të kampeve të punës së rëndë të detyruar dhe të burgjeve të deriatëhershëm iu shtuan adresa të reja: miniera famëkeqe e Spaçit dhe simotrat e saj të mëvonshme. Të gjitha këto adresa jetëthithëse u furnizuan me kontigjentet e të dënuarve politikë të regjimit komunist. Me Spaçin fillonte kështu era e re e shfrytëzimit nëntokësor të viktimave politike, jetën e të cilëve Drejtoria e Kampe-Burgjeve e llogariste me shifra vagonash me mineral.

----------


## Darius

*II  DJERSË DHE GJAK*



_―Zoti krijoi lirinë, njeriu skllavërinë.‖_
M. Zh. Shënié




Çdo fillim është i vështirë, por puna e detyruar në minierë, për kushtet e të burgosurve  politikë,  përmbante  në  vetvete  një  sistem  të  tërë  fillimesh,  që krijonin një grumbull vështirësish në progresion. Tani e tutje ata do të ishin të detyruar të punonin në mungesë të plotë të dritës së diellit dhe efekteve kurative të saj për organizmin. Të burgosurit do të thithnin ajrin e kompresorëve të përzier me një koktej të vërtetë gazrash, tymrash, avujsh uji të ndotur dhe erën e rëndë të dekompozimint të minjve të ngordhur e të kalbësirave të minierës së pamirëmbajtur. Gjatë punës treturnëshe do të digjeshin në vazhdimësi tonelata të tëra dinamiti, duke çliruar gazra helmuese me bollëk në atë minierë primitive, ku nuk njihej sistemi i ventilimit. Tymi i vazhdueshëm i llampave të karbitit do të jepte kontributin e tij modest në ndotjen e tërësishme të ajrit, që do të thithnin të burgosurit në frontet e punës. Era e rëndë e këtij ajri u shkaktonte të vjella të dënuarve që hynin për herë të parë në minierën mesjetare të Spaçit. Mushkëritë e të burgosurve, duke thithur nga ky ajër, dorëzonin një nga një mukozat e tyre në luftën e vrazhdë për një ekzistencë torturuese në emër të shpresës.

Në frontet e punës të piritit, ku temperatura luhatej midis 35-40 gradë celsius,  burimet  nëntokësore të  ujërave  me  përqindje të  lartë  acidi  sulfurik pikonin vazhdimisht mbi trupat e zhveshur të të burgosurve, që nuk duronin dot nxehtësinë. Duke u përcëlluar lëkurën, acidi u krijonte plagë, që ua kthenin në torturë zhveshjen dhe veshjen në punë e në fjetore. Në tërësi gjendja e kushteve të punës i përgjigjej një niveli mesjetar. Norma e detyruar shumë e lartë, që u kërkohej përditë ose përnatë të burgosurve nga kërbaçi i pakursyer i policisë, bënte që kushtet e sigurimit teknik të figuronin vetëm në letër, të shënuara sa për formalitet nga personeli i lirë. Të burgosurit nuk punonin dot asnjëherë brenda kushteve të parashikuara të sigurimit të jetës, as në ato raste kur kishte vetëm disa orë që nga frontet e punës kishin nxjerrë njerëz të vdekur.

Baza materiale, që shërbente për të krijuar kushte pune më normale (shina, pjatina, çikrikë, dërrasa etj.) çohej në sektorë të tjerë, ku punonin punëtorë të lirë, ndërsa mungesat e mëdha që krijoheshin qëllimisht në Spaç "i plotësonte" policia. Në gjithë këtë mjedis makabër më pak se çdo gjë kushtonte i burgosuri dhe ai i paguante të gjitha dëmshpërblimet, si palë gjithmonë e mundur e një lufte të shfrenuar që ndërrmerrte barbarisht forca mbi të drejtën. Policia ishte zgjedhur me një studim të posaçëm. Të gjithë personat në uniformë ishin mishërimi më karakteristik i injorancës së virgjër dhe i urisë kronike të asaj zone rurale. Duke i shpëtuar nga mjerimi ekstrem kooperativist,
uniforma atyre u kishte siguruar ushqim e veshmbathje vjetore falas, rrogë qënuk kishin guxuar ta imagjinonin dot më parë, privilegjin e strehimit familjar në qytezën më të afërt industriale, si dhe vend pune të preferuar për gratë. Në të ardhmen e afërt, fëmijve të tyre do t'iu ofrohej bursë shteti për t'u shkolluar, mbasi babai shërbente në një vend pune «me rëndësi të posaçme».

Të vetëkënaqur tej çdo parashikimi, ata fillimisht jetonin si  në ëndërr, mbasi kishin shpëtuar nga buka e misrit me racion e gjithmonë pa gjellë. Dhe kur atyre u thuhej se personat me kokë të qethur zero e uniformë bojë kafe të shplarë janë armiq të pushtetit në fuqi, këtë thënie mendja e tyre shterpe e deshifronte sipas kodit të interesit vetjak:
«Këta duan t'ju heqin nga duart mirëqenien që ju ka siguruar pushteti, të cilin donin ta rrëzonin.» E atëherë ata bëheshin aq agresivë, saqë duhej patjetër ndërhyrja e ndonjë oficeri  të  komandës  së  burgut,  për  të  frenuar  sadopak  patriotizmin  e  tyre,
vullkanik. Joshja e interesit material ata i kishte thithur shpirtërisht në ingranazhet e makinës së verbër shtypëse të shtetit.


*


Faktorët e shumtë që ndikonin në keqësimin e përgjithshëm të gjendjes së të burgosurve, duke u gërshetuar me njëri-tjetrin, fuqizoheshin e bëheshin edhe më kërcënues. Hyrjet e minierës, si gojë të hapura kuçedrash grykëse, thithnin tre turnet e punës 24 orëshe. Avujt që nxirnin në natyrë prej barkut të tyre të nxehtë krijonin përshtypjen, se gjahu i gjallë që kishin gëlltitur dhe lëvrinte nëpër rropullitë e tyre i detyronte të çlironin energjinë e tepërt. «Dalç shëndoshë!». Kjo ishte përshëndetja që shkëmbenin midis tyre të burgosurit e fronteve të ndryshme të punës, kur ndaheshin me njëri-tjetrin në kryqëzimet e galerive. Kjo përshëndetje linte të kuptohej se ata mund të dilnin edhe me barelë prej andej, ose mund të mos dilnin kurrë, siç iu kishte ndodhur bashkëvuajtësve të tjerë. 

Kërcitja e një trupi të thyer në armaturën e galerisë ku ata punonin, rënia e një guri, apo rrëshqitjet e dheut mbi kaskat e tyre plastike, u kujtonin të burgosurve se ata në çdo moment mund të bëheshin pré e kurtheve të vdekjes. Paralelisht me torturën fizike dhe luftën psikologjike, ankthi i pasigurisë së përhershme në minierën primitive ua nxinte jetën e përditshme këtyre kufomave të gjalla. Pushteti  i  vampirëve të  kuq  synonte shëndetin e  tyre,  ndërsa pusitë  e vdekjes nëntokësore u kërcënonin jetën. Të ndodhur midis këtyre dy zjarresh të përhershëm, të burgosurit e dërrmuar fizikisht e shpirtërisht bënin një zgjedhje të dëshpëruar: përballë kërcënimit policor, ata detyroheshin të zgjidhnin rrezikimin e jetës. Ndofta vdekja edhe mund t‘i mëshironte, ndërkohë që policia e pamëshirshme e kampit nuk e bënte kurrë këtë gabim ideologjik ndaj armiqve të partisë.

Shifrat e para të tonëve me mineral sollën edhe viktimat e para, numri i të cilave erdhi duke u rritur vazhdimisht. Megjithëse ata njerëz ishin dënuar pafajësisht me vite burgu, askush nuk përgjigjej për ridënimin e tyre me vdekje pa gjyq. Familjeve të viktimave u ndalohej me ligj tërheqja e kufomave të të afërmve të vdekur brenda telave me gjemba. Gjersa ata ishin dënuar pa kryer ndonjë krim, dënimi i tyre duhej përjetësuar.
Në procesverbalet që motivonin vdekjet aksidentale në minierë kishte lëshuar rrënjë e njëjta shprehje justifikuese:
«U aksidentua se nuk zbatoi rregullat e sigurimit teknik në punë.»
Kur  ndonjë  i  burgosur  guxonte  të  kërkonte  zbatimin  e  rregullave  të sigurimit teknik në ndonjë front pune me rrezikshmëri të dukshme, policia e
harbuar vërsulej mbi të duke bërtitur:
«Pse, aq të marrë e quani ju pushtetin e popullit, sa të sigurojë edhe jetën e armiqve të vet?»

Mjaft të  burgosur i zinte gjumi në galeritë plot lagështirë prej lodhjes sfilitëse të  orëve të  pasmesnatës. Ata ftoheshin rëndë e  përfundonin në një gjendje të  pashpresë. Të  tjerë  gjymtonin veten në  ato  rrethana  ku  shëndeti shërbente si një intensifikim i së keqes, me qëllim që të shpëtonin nga puna e rëndë e detyruar për vite e vite me radhë.
Kjo histori e dhimbshme, e shkruar me gjakun e viktimave të saj, u bë aq kërcënuese, saqë as nënshtrimi i markës së lartë shqiptare nuk e përballoi dot pa shpërthimin e një revolte masive të të burgosurve politikë. Ishte hera e parë që shprehej publikisht protesta kundër regjimit shtypës e poshtërues në majin e vitit 1973. Çmimi me të cilin u pagua ajo qe tepër i shtrenjtë. Katër të pushkatuar dhe 86 të ridënuar me një shumë të përgjithshme prej 1400 vjet burg (14 shekuj jetë njeriu!). Një dhunë jashtë çdo konceptimi njerëzor shpërtheu mbi të burgosurit, të cilët qenë të detyruar t'i nënshtroheshin një sistemi të tërë torturash të shumëllojshme. Por, me siguri, Revolta Spaç ‗73 është më e veçanta në historinë e njerëzimit përsa i përket viktimave të saj të dënuara nga gjyqi me vdekje. Veç katër të pushkatuarve, u krye edhe një varje në litar.

----------


## Darius

*III  TARTI*


_―Miqësia e kafshëve me njeriun i tregon këtij se armiqtë i ka brenda llojit._

Proverb mongol


Një gjykatë ushtarake dënoi me varje në litar Tartin fisnik, mikun besnik të të burgosurve: qenin që ata e kishin rritur vetë. Të burgosurit e kishin gjetur këlysh të vogël në kampin e sapongritur të Spaçit. Madjé vetë ia kishin çuar edhe emrin. Me një kujdes të përbashkët, ata e rritën Tartin të shëndetshëm dhe mjaft komunikues. Mirëpo me kalimin e kohës ky qen besnik i atyre që e ushqenin dhe e ledhatonin, filloi të shfaqte një dukuri antiklasore. Ndërsa tregohej i afrueshëm e i shoqërueshëm me çdo uniformë bojë kafe, Tarti u bë gjithmonë e më agresiv me uniformat jeshile të policisë së kampit. Këta të fundit kishin filluar të shqetësoheshin seriozisht nga sjellja e dyshimtë e këtij qeni.

Gardianët  ishin  orvatur  dy  herë  t'i  lanin  hesapet  me  Tartin,  duke  u përpjekur ta helmonin. Të burgosurit, e bashkë me ta edhe mjeku i dënuar i kampit, kishin bërë çmos t'ia shpëtonin jetën qenit besnik. Falë organizmit të tij të fuqishëm dhe përkujdesjeve të pakursyera të të burgosurve, këta të fundit arritën t'ia shpëtonin jetën qenit dy herë.
E treta qe e vërteta. Kësaj here policia ishte e gjithëpushtetshme dhe mund të hiqte qafe pa vështirësi edhe një të burgosur (siç edhe kishte ndodhur) e jo më një qen të tyre. Më 30 maj 1973 jeta e Tartit ndodhej në duart vrastare të një grupi gardianësh spaçianë, të cilët mezi prisnin t‘i lanin hesapet me të. Në sjelljen dhe karakterin e përbashkët të këtyre policëve nuk mund të gjeje dot kurrë aq fisnikëri sa në një gjest përgëzimi të Tartit, ashtu sikundër edhe në lehjet më të dëshpëruara të Tartit nuk mund të gjeje dot aq shumë egërsi sa vetëm në thirrjen "në rresht!" të njërit prej atyre.
Midis pushkatimit dhe varjes në litar, kjo gjykatë ushtarake zgjodhi variantin e dytë të ekzekutimit me arsyetimin:

«Partia jonë zemërmadhe u bëri nder shkaktarëve të revoltës duke i dënuar me pushkatim, jo me varje në litar, siç e meritonin. Prandaj qenin e tyre ne do ta varim patjetër.»

Me të  thënë e  me  të  bërë, mbasi qeni nuk kishte të  drejtë apelimi  të vendimit të tyre në një shtet ku njerëzit trajtoheshin më keq se kafshët. Mirëpo Tarti  nuk ua  la  pa  ua  kthyer reston uniformave të  urryera jeshile  edhe në momentet e fundit të jetës së tij. Ndërsa po i hidhnin lakun në qafë, ai kafshoi në dorë kapter Nduen, i cili e mbante veten si specialist qensh. Në çastet fatale të shpirtdhënies putrat e Tartit përpëliteshin në ajër, sikur donin të mbërthenin policët aq shumë të urryer për të. Për habinë e këtyre të fundit, ai  nuk kuiste por, duke zgurdulluar sytë, lëshonte një hungërimë të mbytur, që dëshmonte më shumë kërcënim e përbuzje, sesa frikë. I habitur nga sjellja e çuditshme e qenit në këtë minutë fatale për të, kapter Prenga e shprehu përsëri dyshimin që kishte shfaqur për Tartin, kur ledhatonte uniformat bojë kafe dhe kërcënonte jeshilet:

«U kam than un, or tëj, se ky asht qen agjent, i futun me qëllim në kamp.» Këtë herë policët nuk qeshën me këto fjalë, mbasi Tarti po i habiste më shumë me mënyrën e vdekjes, sesa me cilësitë e tij të veçanta në jetë. Te këto krijesa të rritura nëpër honet më të thella të  malësive të  Mirditës instikti i komunikimit me kafshët ishte më i zhvilluar, se shprehitë fillestare të qytetërimit bashkëkohor. Pikërisht për këtë arsye gardianët arritën ta kuptonin Tartin, për herë të parë e të fundit në jetë, në këtë çast sublim:
Sjellja e kafshës në litar ishte një mesazh proteste e përçmimi ndaj botës që e rrethonte, në të cilën barbaria njerëzore ekzekutonte fisnikërinë shtazore.

----------


## Darius

*IV  SPAÇI DHE VIZITORËT E TIJ*



_―Dhimbja është një shekull; vdekja, një çast_.
B. Gresé



Pas ngritjes së kampit, vizitorët e Spaçit u shpeshtuan dukshëm. Natyrisht, ata nuk ishin turistë kureshtarë të zakoneve të Mirditës rurale, por familjarë a të afërm të të burgosurve, që u vinin për takim. Buzës së përroit të thellë gjarpëronte rruga e pluhurosur, e cila ishte e vetmja arterie që lidhte këtë plagë të hapur në trupin e shoqërisë bashkëkohore shqiptare me pjesët e tjera të saj. Trysnisë që do të provonin ndjenjat e një vizitori të rastësishëm para ngritjes së kampit, i shtohej edhe dhimbja e mprehtë shpirtërore e atyre që i shikonin të afërmit me kokë të qethur e uniformën bojë kafe, brenda një rrethimi të trefishtë e shumë të lartë telash me gjemba. Sy të përlotur e zemra të lënduara vinin e iknin nëpër rrugën dredha-dredha buzë përroit të thellë, i cili rrëshqiste tinëzisht e pa zhurmë përmbi pllakat e shtratit të tij, sikur të kishte frikë se mos binte në sy të policisë së pamëshirshme të kampit.

E megjithatë, e keqja e vazhdueshme në rrjedhë të kohës bëhet diçka e zakonshme. Edhe vizitorët e pezmatuar të Spaçit, në ndonjë rast, bënin shaka me të afërmit e tyre të burgosur. Kështu një ditë, gjatë takimit me vëllanë e tij, njëri nga këta vizitorë, duke parë kapter Gjokën të kalonte krenar me një lepur të vrarë në dorë, të cilit i numëroheshin brinjët, i tha të vëllait:

— Polic më të shëmtuar dhe lepur më të dobët nuk më kishin zënë sytë deri sot. 
— Të denjë për njëri tjetrin – ia priti buzagas vëllai i burgosur.

Po përshtypjet e vetë këtyre banorëve fatkeqë të kampit për Spaçin, cilat ishin?
Mendime të ndryshme ishin shfaqur e ishin bërë shumë përkufizime, por, me sa dukej, tiparet më çnjerëzore e më asgjësuese të këtij kampi shfarosës spikatnin në sfondin e turnit të tretë, atij të natës. Ndofta për këtë arsye një poezi e shkruar prej të burgosurit Zef Jushi, i cili dikur kishte mbaruar studimet në Akademinë Ushtarake Italiane, u vlerësua unanimisht si himni i Spaçit. Autori i saj ishte frymëzuar pikërisht nga pamja rrëqethëse e turnit të tretë: 

_Thnegla të çuditshme mbi një kërcu vigan, 
Atëherë kur jeta fle për me u përtri,
Të lodhur, të përgjumur, ngjitemi në kodrën tënde,
O mal i zymtë, i zi.



Asgjë prej jetës mbetur nuk na ka, 
Veç syve të lodhur që në lartësi shikojnë,
Veç zemrave të ngashëruara, për dëshirë thà,
Që rrahin dhe shpresojnë.


Poshtë tok' e zezë, 
lart një copë qiell na ngeli, 
Ku fluturojnë orët, ëndrrat, shpresat mizore, 
Qiell i gërvishur me shtylla e gjëmba teli, 
Urrejtje e thellë njerëzore.


Ju muzikantë, artistë e poetë,
Pse nuk i lini njerëzimit për kujtim, 
Brenga të thella të vazhdojnë gjithë jetën,
Gjer në asgjësim?


Thnegla thashë? ... dhe jo larva,
Që presin krahë me u hedhë në fluturim, 
E botën ta mbushin në ato ditë të bardha 
Me mjaltë e pickim?_

----------


## Darius

*V TRIDHJETË E NJË*



_―Fati është një ligj natyror, kuptimi i
të cilit është i pakapshëm, sepse një sasi e madhe të dhënash na çorienton_.
F. Galiani


Për çudi, data 31 e muajve të privilegjuar të vitit kishte ndikuar negativisht në jetën e mundimshme të Sazan Diksit. Më 31 maj 1949, kur ai ishte dy vjeç e një muajsh, familja e tij u internua në Kamëz të Tiranës, për shkak të arratisjes së babait. Ndërkohë që gjithë Shqipëria po fundosej në mjerim, kampet e saj të përqëndrimit ishin një kopje e kampeve të Luftës së Dytë Botërore.

Kampet e Kamëzës, Cerrikut dhe Tepelenës do të flijonin fëmijërinë e nëpërkëmbur të Sazan Diksit deri në vitin 1956. Disa qindra fëmijë shqiptarë humbën jetën në ato vite të vështira, kur zia e bukës po bënte kërdinë edhe jashtë telave me gjemba. Ngjarjet e internimit do të linin gjurmë të thella në kujtesën e virgjër fëminore të Sazanit. Para syve të tij të pafajshëm do të shtjelloheshin skena terrori që dridhmonin edhe burrat. Nënat me fëmijë të vegjël ishin martiret e vërteta në ato qendra shfarosjeje, ku  antishqiptarizmi dhe  antihumanizmi i  ideologjisë më  agresive, që  kishte njohur njerëzimi në kushte paqeje, po gjymtonte popullin e pafajshëm dhe të ardhmen e vendit. Ndonëse nënat vetë kryenin punë të rënda të detyruara prej komandës së kampit, ato rezervonin diçka prej ushqimit të tyre të pakët, me qëllim që të kishin me çfarë t‘i gënjenin fëmijët e uritur në mbrëmje, për t‘i zënë gjumi. Për fat të mirë, aparati tretës i këtyre nënave – truri i dytë i organizmit njerëzor – e ndiente sakrificën e tyre dhe solidarizohej me to. Jo pak nga këto heroina dhanë shpirt, në përpjekje për të mbajtur gjallë fëmijët e tyre.

Meqenëse kosa e vdekjes po përparonte shpejt midis radhëve të rralluara të gjeneratës së re fatkeqe, qeveria shqiptare vendosi të lironte fëmijët e internuar, të cilët kishin ndonjë njeri të afërm në jetën e lirë, i cili do të ishte i gatshëm të kujdesej për ta. Meqenëse babai i Sazanit kishte qenë djalë i vetëm (nuk kishte as motër), fëmijët e familjes Diksi mbetën sërish në internim. Vetëm pas ngjarjeve  hungareze  të  vitit  1956,  ata  u  liruan  me  shumë  familje  të  tjera shqiptare. E kthyer sërish në Vlorë, familja Diksi e gjeti shtëpinë e saj të zënë prej familjes  së  një  oficeri  të  Sigurimit.  Në  pritje  të  një  vendimi përfundimtar, familja e liruar rishtas prej internimit u strehua në një barakë të vjetër në periferi të qytetit. 

Dy muaj më vonë, në mbrëmjen e 31 dhjetorit, një kamion ndaloi para barakës prej dërrasash pjesërisht të kalbura. Një titullar i policisë së Vlorës i komunikoi gjyshes së Sazanit, si kryefamiljare, vendimin e DPB: familja Diksi nuk kishte më të drejtë të jetonte në qytet; ajo dëbohej përgjithmonë në fshatin e origjinës, në Dukat. Pa e zgjatur, kamioni i zbuluar, i shoqëruar me dy policë, u nis për udhë nën një shi që binte me shtamba. Të strukur poshtë një velenxe të madhe, që ua kishte falur një i njohur kur banonin në barakë, familja Diksi e festoi vitin e ri 1957 duke ndarë një ftua në gjashtë pjesë: gjyshja, nëna, dy vëllezërit dhe dy motrat. Si më i vogli i familjes, Sazani doli i fituar i festës: ai hëngri dy feta ftoi. Gjyshja dhe nëna i dhanë gjysmën e fetës së tyre, me kusht që ai të pushonte së qari prej lagies nga shiu i rrëmbyer, që po e përshkonte lirisht velenxën.

----------


## Darius

VI  *LEXIMI — E VETMJA KËNAQËSI NË JETËN E CUNGUAR*


_―Secili prej leximeve tona lë një farë që do të  mbijë një ditë_.
Zh. Rënàr

Dukati i  njohur për pikëpamjet kombëtariste, u  bë  një shesh i  luftës së klasave  pas  triumfit  të  ideologjisë  antikombëtare.  Megjithatë  familja  Diksi kishte kaluar prej breshërit në shi dhe kjo nuk ishte pak për të.  Uria ishte zëvendësuar prej ushqimit të dobët, telat me gjemba prej një vule në kartën e identitetit, apeli dy herë në ditë prej paraqitjes çdo mëngjes të kryefamiljarit para zyrës së këshillit popullor të fshatit. Kushtet e jetesës linin shumë për të dëshiruar, por gjithsesi ata e kishin mundësinë ta mbushnin stomakun me lakra pa  vaj  të  përziera  me  një  dorë  miell  dhe  të  thithnin ajër  të  pastër.  Nuk  i trembeshin më vdekjes nga uria dhe ky ishte çlirim i vërtetë për ta.


*


Sazani e  përfundoi shkollën shtatëvjeçare si  nxënës i dalluar. Shkollë të mesme në fshat nuk kishte. Për të vazhduar gjimnazin, ai duhej të banonte përkohësisht në Vlorë. Një qetësim relativ i luftës së klasave e mundësoi diçka të tillë, por mbetej problemi kyç: shpenzimi ekonomik. Kjo ishte një ngarkesë e papërballueshme për familjen.
Në letrat e rralla që u dërgonte babai, Sazani kishte konstatuar se ai nuk harronte asnjëherë të pyeste për shkollimin e fëmijëve. Kur mësoi se djali i tij i madh dhe të dy vajzat mbetën me arsim shtatëvjeçar, ai kishte shfaqur interesim për mbarëvajtjen në shkollë të djalit të vogël. Kur mori vesh se Sazani e mbaroi shtatëvjeçaren me rezultate maksimale, babai i dërgoi një letër familjes, duke i bërë thirrje që ta dërgonte në qytet atë, për të mbaruar shkollën e mesme. Ai vetë merrte përsipër shpenzimet vjetore të shkollimit të Sazanit. 

Megjithëse shteti  diktatorial i konvertonte në lekë me një vlerë qesharake dollarët e emigrantëve politikë (ndryshe prej dërgesave të emigrantëve ekonomikë), babai i Sazanit i mbuloi rregullisht shpenzimet shkollore të të birit, ashtu siç kishte premtuar.
Për fat  të  mirë, midis lëndëve të  gjimnazit figuronte edhe gjuha frënge. Meqenëse Sazani e dinte që ishte i privuar prej studimeve të larta për arsye biografie, ai iu përkushtua frëngjishtes, ndërkohë që shkëlqente në të gjitha lëndët.  Sazani  i  përfundoi në  tre  vjet  tekstet  shkollore  të  gjuhës  frënge  të parashikuar për katër. Profesori i tij i frëngjishtes, një intelektual i kompletuar me biografi jo të pastër, e mori vesh situatën në të cilën ndodhej nxënësi i tij më i mirë dhe e  mbështeti me zell prindëror në përvetësimin e gjuhës frënge. Ndërsa nxënësit e tjerë vazhdonin normalisht programin e parashikuar shkollor, profesori bamirës i siguronte Sazanit tekste të një stadi superior dhe e kontrollonte nga  afër  ecurinë e  tij  premtuese. 

Për  më  tepër,  ai  e  prezantoi nxënësin e tij të zellshëm me përgjegjësen e bibliotekës së Vlorës, me qëllim që ajo t‘i jepte për të lexuar Sazanit libra të zgjedhur në frëngjisht, të cilët fillimisht ia rekomandonte vetë profesori. Në këtë periudhë ajo bibliotekë ishte shumë e pasur me letërsi në gjuhën frënge, që u ishte sekuestruar familjeve të pasura. Meqenëse lexuesit në gjuhë të huaj asokohe ishin mjaft të rrallë, Sazanit iu krijua mundësia të lexonte perla të letërsisë frënge e botërore, të cilat do të krijonin bazën e formimit të tij intelektual. Ndonëse pas vitit 1967 shumica e atyre librave do të hiqeshin prej bibliotekës, atje mbeti gjithmonë një fond i mjaftueshëm letërsie të mirëfilltë, që i mundësoi Sazanit evitimin e humbjes së kohës dhe prishjes së shijes me librat e realizmit socialist. Ai do ta kujtonte gjithmonë me nostalgji këtë kohë të artë leximesh për të, gjë që e vlerësonte si kapërcim të klonit diktatorial në kulturë. 

Babai i Sazanit kishte mbaruar liceun francez të Korçës dhe dispononte një kontigjent librash të zgjedhur në gjuhën frënge. Para se të arratisej, ai ia kishte besuar një pjesë të tyre një të njohurit të tij, i cili, shumë vite më vonë, ia ktheu Sazanit.  Kjo ishte dhurata më  e  çmuar që  mund t‘i  ofrohej Sazanit  në  atë periudhë etjeje për lexim. 

*


Pas kryerjes së shërbimit të detyrueshëm ushtarak, Sazani rifilloi jetën në fshat. Ishte koha kur, nën shembullin e Revolucionit kulturor proletar në Kinë, prej dy vjetësh kishte shpërthyer një valë e nxehtë e luftës së klasave që dukej se nuk do të zbehej kurrë. Dikur, në kampet e internimit, Sazani i vogël pyeste veten: «Pse këta shqipfolës torturojnë në këtë mënyrë nënat dhe fëmijët shqiptarë?» Dikur…,  por  jo  më  tani.  Ai  ishte  ndërgjegjësuar  plotësisht  tashmë  për rrezikun e të jetuarit në gjirin e një shoqërie të çakorduar, ku lufta e verbër e njeriut kundër njeriut ishte shpallur forca e përparimit. Shoqëria e re kishte keqtrajtuar tmerrësisht nënat shqiptare, duke gjymtuar kështu të ardhmen e një populli të droguar ideologjikisht. Sazani nuk i lejonte më pyetje të tilla vetes, si dikur në fëmijërinë e mjerë. Ai e dinte se pyetja kërkon përgjigje nëpërmjet arsyetimit, mirëpo arsyeja nuk funksiononte më; ajo ishte shpallur reaksionare. Gaforrja nuk mëson dot të eci për së mbari.

Në këto kushte dëshpëruese, Sazani përpiqej të mos u jepte shkak atyre që mezi prisnin ta godisnin përsëri. Ai llogariste vetëm një mik besnik, librin; edhe atë të fshehur në trastën e bukës së misrit, që merrte nga shtëpia për ta ngrënë ugareve. Mirëpo prishja e marrëdhënieve me Motrën e Madhe, Kinën, shkaktoi një intensifikim të ndjeshëm të luftës së klasave. Parrulla revolucionare e ditës ishte shumë provokuese: «Indiferenti është një armik i maskuar; vetmia është një protestë e heshtur ndaj jetës sonë socialiste.» Ora e Sazan Diksit kumboi. Megjithë kujdesin e tij të përhershëm, atë e arrsetuan pesë ditë para se të festonte 31 vjetorin.

----------


## Darius

*VII  DOSJA PENAL*E N° 31



_―Urrejtja e verbër ushqehet me gjithfarë gjërash të vogla_.
H. dë Balzak




Zyrat  e  DPB  të  Vlorës  ndodheshin në  dalje  të  qytetit,  ndanë  të  rrugës automobilistike kombëtare që çonte në Fier. Çatia prej betoni e birucave të izolimit të të arrestuarve dukej prej rrugës. Sa herë që i shkonin atje sytë, Sazani thoshte me vete: «Më ndihmoftë fati të mos ta shikoj brendësinë e tyre!» Mirëpo atij i kishte rënë në pjesë fatkeqësia, jo fati. Sazanin e izoluan në qelinë 3. Ndofta ngaqë nuk kishte ndonjë me n° 31… Ato ishin vetëm 29. E zhytur në një gjysmëerrësirë të përhershme, dy metër e gjysmë e gjatë, nëntëdhjetë centimetër e gjerë dhe mbi katër metra e lartë, biruca i krijonte përshtypjen e një arkivoli të gurtë, kur qëndronte shtrirë në shpinë. Asnjë dritare, përveç një kamareje në tavan të mbyllur me një xham të trashë dhe një grillë të fortë hekuri, ku ishte varur një llampë gjithmonë e ndezur. Drita e saj e zbehtë thithej prej errësirës së thellë, pa arritur ta ndriçonte pjesën e poshtme të birucës. Kjo mungesë e theksuar ndriçimi shërbente si paralajmërim për të arrestuarin, se atje gjithçka rridhte në errësirë.

«Po të arrestuan ndonjëherë, mos harro se personi i parë që do të gjesh në qeli është spiuni yt» – i kishte bërë të ditur Sazanit një i njohur i tij ish-i burgosur politik. Sazani qe i detyruar të flinte tri javë ngjitur brinjë për brinjë me spiunin e tij. I  zhgënjyer  prej  rezultateve  të  zhbirimit  të  veglës  së  tij  të  verbër,  shefi  i hetuesisë [njëherësh hetues i Sazanit] e tërhoqi për ndonjë destinacion tjetër shtegtarin e birucave. Sazani mbeti vetëm në qeli edhe tre muaj e gjysmë të tjerë. Ai flinte i mbështjellë me një batanije të vjetër, e cila përbënte gjithë pajisjet e nevojshme për të fjetur. Si në gjumë edhe i zgjuar, ai e kalonte kohën në shoqërinë e përhershme të morrave të shumtë. Çdo mëngjes, në orën gjashtë, oficeri i rojës dhe eskorta e tij kontrollonin pjesën e  brendshme të  birucës. Duke  rrudhur fytyrën prej  ndotit,  një  polic kontrollonte në trup të arrestuarin, i cili nuk pushonte së kruari. Kur i izoluari ankohej për morrat, oficeri i rojës ia kthente duke kërcëllitur dhëmbët:

— Ne nuk të ftuam të vije këtu, por të sollëm me pranga. Të kemi armik, jo mik. Në qoftë se ishe më mirë në shtëpi, pse nuk i respektove ligjet? Armiqtë e partisë sonë janë më të neveritshëm se morrat. Në një pjatë alumini të deformuar e të nxirë nga koha – sa fatkeqë e kishin përdorur atë? – jepej ushqimi përçmues: lëtyrë perimesh në drekë dhe çaj pa sheqer në darkë. Në mëngjes të arrestuarit merrnin racionin ditor të bukës, 500 gramë, me pak marmalatë ose djathë. Një ditë supa ishte shëllirë, ditën tjetër bajate. Luga të bënte për të qeshur: bishti i saj nuk i kalonte tre centimetrat. 


*


Në mbrëmjen e ditës së arrestimit, Sazanin e çuan në njërën prej tri dhomave të hetuesisë, me pranga të shtrënguara fort. Atje prisnin katër oficera Sigurimi dhe zëvendësprokurori i rrethit. Shefi i hetuesisë, me cilësinë e hetuesit personal të të arrestuarit Diksi, lexoi motivacionin e arrestimit: 

«Agjitacion e propagandë kundër partisë e shtetit»

Pastaj shefi i hetuesisë, duke treguar me dorë një dosje mbi tavolinën e fiksuar në dysheme, shtoi:

— I pandehur, të gjitha hollësitë e veprimtarisë tënde armiqësore ndodhen në këtë dosje penale.

Me sytë mbi dosjen objekt diskutimi, Sazani buzëqeshi hidhur; mbi kapakun e saj shkruhej: Dosje penale n° 31.

— Të ardhka për të qeshur? pyeti duke kërcëllitur dhëmbët shefi i hetuesisë.

– Natyrisht, ti veprimtarinë armiqësore e ke kryer me ndërgjegje të plotë. Por qesh vërtet ai që qesh i fundit. Dhe të fundit jemi ne që qeshim gjithmonë. Tani urdhëro dhuratën e mirëseardhjes.

Shefi i hetuesisë e goditi të pandehurin e prangosur me shkelm në kërci. Ndërkohë që Diksi u përkul nga dhimbja e këmbës, ai e goditi me të dy grushtat e  bashkuar  pas  kokës.  I  pandehuri  u  shemb  përtokë,  ku  secili  prej  të pranishmëve nuk ngurroi të jepte kontributin e tij në kuadër të dhuratës së mirëseardhjes. Dy muaj më vonë, shefi i hetuesisë me prokurorin e rrethit patën rastin të argumentonin faktin e mirënjohur, se ishin ata që qeshnin gjithmonë të fundit e jo i pandehuri. Fjalën e mori shefi i hetuesisë:

— Meqenëse ti  nuk e pranon krimin e  agjitacion propagandës, ne kemi vendosur të ta ndryshojmë akuzën. Sot e tutje je i akuzuar për përgatitje për arratisje. Kështu dalim të dy palët të fituar. Nëpërmjet akuzës së re, ne kemi mundësi të të dënojmë deri në 15 vjet burg, jo 10 vjet siç parashikon maksimumi i  nenit të agjitacion-propagandës. Ndërsa ti do të biesh në qetësi, mbasi ne i kemi tashmë gati dëshmitarët që do ta vërtetojnë akuzën e re.

— E pranon ndryshimin e akuzës? e pyeti të arrestuarin prokurori i rrethit.

— Mua më kanë arrestuar duke mbjellë misër me kubikë në Dukat, nuk më kanë kapur në kufi që të pranoj akuzën për arratisje – u përgjigj Diksi.

— Vigjilenca popullore e asgjësoi që në vezë planin tënd që të bashkoheshe
me babanë në Amerikë – ia priti shefi i hetuesisë. – Yt atë është spiun i CIAs. Po ti, a do të bëheshe një ditë shërbëtor besnik i këtij instrumenti famëkeq të imperializmit amerikan, xhandarit ndërkombëtar?

— Unë nuk kam njohur as babanë, pa le më CIAn – u përgjigj i arrestuari.

— Pikërisht për këtë arsye, ëndrra jote ishte t‘i njihje të dy njëherësh. Por,
mjerisht, nuk arrite ta kurorëzoje synimin tënd antishqiptar. Ti doje të ndiqje rrugën e babait, por diktatura e proletariatit do të të japë një mësim të mirë, që nuk do ta harrosh dot kurrë. Vuajtjet që ke provuar gjatë hetuesisë janë vetëm fillimi i shpagimit të borxheve të babait dhe të tuat kundrejt partisë sonë. Kur të shkosh në kampin e punës së detyruar, atje nis larja e vërtetë e hesapeve. Ne nuk ngopemi me gjakun e këlyshit të një agjenti të CIAs. Në çast, shefi i hetuesisë i zëvendësoi fjalët me vepra. Ai nxori një shkop gome prej sirtarit të tavolinës dhe filloi ta godiste me gjithë forcën e krahut Sazanin, ku të mundte. 

*


I dënuar me 14 vjet heqje lirie dhe punë të rëndë të detyruar, më 31 gusht 1978 Sazan Diksi, i mbyllur në një autoburg me fatkeqë të tjerë, udhëtonte për në burgun qendror të Tiranës, prej nga bëhej shpërndarja e të dënuarve rishtas nëpër kampet e punës. I qullur në djersë prej nxehtësisë mbytëse brenda autoburgut të ajrosur vetëm prej dy birave në tavanin metalik, Sazani mendonte me vete:

«Numri 31 është ndoshta burim tersllëku për mua, meqenëse kam lindur ditën e fundit të prillit, i cili është i privuar prej shifrës 31.»

----------


## Darius

*VIII  PAS INTERNIMIT E DËBIMIT — SPAÇI
*

_―Kufiri i çdo dhimbjeje është një dhimbje më e madhe_.
E. Cioran


Të veçuar prej të dënuarve për krime ordinere, të burgosurit politikë, radhët e të cilëve shtoheshin me shpejtësi në këtë periudhë, zinin fjetoren më të madhe të burgut qendror. Atje kishte të dënuar rishtas prej rretheve të ndryshme të vendit, të burgosur që ktheheshin prej spitalit apo që do të shkonin atje, të tjerë që transferoheshin nga një kamp pune në një tjetër, ose… shtegtarë birucash. Këta të fundit përbënin një kategori endé të panjohur për shumicën dërrmuese të të burgosurve rishtas. Të burgosurit e rinj interesoheshin për gjendjen e përgjithshme në kampet e punës. Nga sa dëgjonin, pushtoheshin prej ankthit. Megjithatë, pas disa muajsh izolimi në birucat plot me morra, ata kishin mundësi të bënin dush çdo të shtunë dhe të pinin duhan pa orar. Mirëpo kjo ishte një periudhë kalimtare, që nuk zgjaste shumë. Kampet e punës kishin nevojë për gjak të ri, për ta realizuar e tejkaluar planin e nxjerrjes së mineralit me punëtorë të detyruar.

Më 10 shtator 1978 një autoburg përshkonte rrugën malore drejt Spaçit me Sazan Diksin dhe 13 të burgosur të tjerë brenda. Disa prej tyre kishin vjellë. Të tjerëve po u ngrihej të pështjellët prej pamjes së pisët para syve, erës së rëndë dhe tronditjes prej xhadesë gjithë gropa. Në orën katër pasdite, autoburgu hyri në kamp. Një grumbull i madh policësh e  ushtarësh  e  qarkuan.  Duke  dëgjuar  romuzet  e  policëve  që  stigmatizonin
armiqtë e sapoardhur, Diksit i kaluan mornica. E folura e tyre e papërpunuar – krejt si ata vetë – reflektonte prirjen e tyre të natyrshme në pajtim me brutalitetin e diktaturës. Asgjë nuk i shërben një diktature më shumë sesa injoranca.

Gardianët i urdhëruan të burgosurit të zhvisheshin vetëm në të mbathura. Pastaj filluan t‘ua kontrollonin teshat, duke i flakur me përçmim prej morrave. I habitur nga kjo sjellje e policisë, njëri prej të burgosurve i tha shokut që kishte në krah:

— Po ne na kontrolluan kur u nisëm nga Tirana; ç‘ne ky kontroll tjetër?

Njëri prej policëve e dëgjoi dhe e goditi me një kuti duhani metalike, që po kontrollonte në atë çast. I burgosuri pësoi një të çarë ndanë të syrit të djathtë dhe gjaku i rrodhi përgjatë trupit lakuriq. Mjeku i burgosur, i cili po kontrollonte higjenën fizike të të sapoardhurve, guxoi t‘i kërkonte leje policit agresiv, për ta çuar të plagosurin në infermieri, që ta mjekonte.

— Mos do me e provu e ti i her? iu hakërrua polici duke zgurdulluar sytë.

Pasi bënë dush dhe veshën uniformën e kampit, të burgosurit e sapoardhur u përzien  me  turmën.  Të  lodhur  prej  hetuesisë  disamujore  dhe  udhëtimit  të
mundimshëm,  mysafirët  e  rinj  të  Spaçit  dëshironin  të  pushonin.  Mirëpo 
mikëpritësit  i kishin vënë në mes, të interesuar sipas rretheve përkatës, dhe nuk reshtnin me gjithfarë pyetjesh. Ndonëse të sapoardhurit kishin disa muaj që ishin shkëputur prej jetës së lirë, banorëve të kahershëm të Spaçit u dukej sikur ata sapo ishin ndarë me botën matanë telave me gjemba.

Diksi vazhdonte të qëndronte i mbështetur pas murit në krye të shkallëve, të cilat do ta bashkonin me të burgosurit e shumtë. Duke përfituar ngaqë nuk e kishin vënë re akoma, ai, me një pamje të menduar, po endte shikimin  mbi atë turmë të madhe fatkeqësh që bënin tutje-tëhu, përshëndeteshin, bisedonin, thërrisnin dhe, ç‘ishte më e  çuditshmja –  qeshnin. Kjo i  bëri përshtypje të veçantë Diksit. Mbijetesa e të qeshurit, në një vend që ishte ndërtuar posaçërisht prej shtetit për ta vrarë atë, iu duk si një shkelje ligji.
«E pabesueshme, njeriu qeshka edhe këtu», tha me vete. Me hap të ngadalshëm, ai zbriti shkallët e u përzie me turmën dhe kalvarin e saj të përditshëm.


*


Pas një jave Diksi filloi punën e rëndë në minierë, me tre turne. Vuajtjet e internimit e të dëbimit e kishin përgatitur shpirtërisht, për t‘iu bërë ballë vështirësive të reja në rritje. Kjo do të ishte për të një tjetër provë rezistence ndaj së keqes. Ndonëse masa  pesëvjeçare e  dënimit  me dhunë ekstreme të  këtij  kampi akorduar nga qeveria pas revoltës së vitit 1973 ishte plotësuar pak muaj më parë, gjendja vazhdonte të mbetej mjaft e tensionuar, për shkak të inercisë revolucionare. Terrori është një element përbërës i diktaturës dhe nuk di të ndalet po aq lehtë sa e merr hovin.

Dhuna e egër ndaj të burgosurve vazhdonte. Madjé, shumica e policëve e quanin të pamjaftueshëm ndëshkimin fizik, pa humbje të përsëritura ndjenjash prej të burgosurve. Në fund të çdo turni pune policia çonte në kamp të burgosur duarlidhur të akuzuar për punë të pamjaftueshme. Aty ata i nënshtroheshin një rrahjeje kolektive prej të gjithë gardianëve që linin turnin e punës, nën sytë flakërues të oficerit të rojës dhe komandantit ose komisarit të kampit. Secili prej policëve, për të shpalosur para eprorëve të pranishëm zellin e tij të pamasë në kryerjen e detyrës, përpiqej të sajonte një metodë të re torture. Pas përfundimit të ceremonisë ndëshkimore, ata izoloheshin për një muaj në biruca.

Këto ishin të ndërtuara me dyer direkt në natyrë. Ana e sipërme e soletës së qelivve ishte në nivel me lartësinë e tokës së gërmuar për sheshimin e vendit ku ishin ngritur. Korridori pa çati i këtyre birucave ishte i mbuluar me një lesë të fortë hekuri, njëri krah i së cilës futej thellë në dhé, kurse krahu tjetër ishte betonuar bashkë me soletën e qelive. Dyert e rënda të birucave ishin lënë enkas 20 cm më lart nga çimentoja e dyshemesë. Shiu ose bora hynin lirisht deri në mes të birucave të ndërtuara prej betoni nga të gjitha anët. Ndërsa gjatë dimrit nuk mund të flihej dot prej të ftohtit, në verë të izoluarit nuk mbusheshin dot me frymë. 

Në rajonin e banimit ushtrohej kontroll i përgjithshëm dy herë në muaj. Për orë të tëra, ushtarë e policë përmbysnin gjithçka nëpër dhomat e fjetjes me shtretër kolektivë tip dyshemeje trekatëshe prej dërrasash të pazdruguara. Në një dhomë 7x6x3 metra flinin 54 të burgosur. Batanijet, çarçafët, dyshekët dhe sendet e tjera personale, si stilolapsa, prerëse thonjsh, zarfa, fletore etj. hidheshin në mes të dhomës dhe ushtarët e policët, me çizmet gjithë ujë e baltë, shkelnin mbi to. Pas kontrollit, të burgosurit për një kohë të gjatë mezi gjenin sendet e tyre. Shpesh ushtarët dhe policët përvetësonin sende që u pëlqenin, si stilolapsa, cigarishte, rripa mezi, etj.. Kush ankohej për një gjë të tillë i nënshtrohej një ndëshkimi të rëndë fizik, mbasi akuzohej se donte të ofendonte qëllimisht personelin ushtarak nga pozita armiqësore e të burgosurit politik.

Gjatë kohës që vazhdonte kontrolli, të burgosurve u lexoheshin veprat e Diktatorit për riedukim. Një luftë nervash shkatërrimtare, e cila në stinën e dimrit përballohej me vështirësi prej tyre, duke qëndruar në bisht disa orë, mbasi terreni ishte i mbuluar me borë. Ushqimi,  përveç  emrit,  nuk  kishte  asgjë  të  përbashkët me  një  ushqim njerëzor: shtatë muaj presh (jeshil ose të thatë) të zier dhe pesë muaj speca të ziera. Rrallë ndonjë zarzavate gjatë verës. Jepej edhe nga një racion pilaf orizi i përzier me mel e ndonjëherë pak qumësht si antidot.

Mishin e  planifikuar për  të  burgosurit që  punonin në  minierë e  hanin oficerët, policët, ushtarët e rrethimit të kampit dhe të burgosurit që shërbenin si prapavijë brenda kampit (spiunë të komandës). Në këtë abuzim merrnin pjesë edhe zogjtë shtegtarë, siç thirreshin prej të burgosurve spiunët e specializuar të birucave, të cilët përdoreshin prej hetuesive të rretheve, për të mashtruar të arrestuarit rishtas dhe pa eksperiencë gjatë procesit hetimor. Kjo dukuri e habiste shumë Diksin. Ndonëse jeta në internim e dëbim ia kishte mësuar disa prapaskena  të  krimit  shtetëror  qysh  herët,  atij  nuk  i  kishte  shkuar  kurrë ndërmend, se në mënyrë kaq të hapur mund të mbusheshin autoburgjet me zogj shtegtarë, për t'i shpërndarë mandej si qena gjahu anekënd Shqipërisë së terrorizuar. Të njëjtën përshtypje i krijoi atij arrestimi dhe ridënimi brenda në burg për veprimtari armiqësore i të burgosurve politikë. Si justifikonej vallë juridikisht një veprim kap absurd? Duke u përpjekur t'i gjente një përgjigje kësaj pyetjeje, Diksit iu kujtua një thënie e Musolinit: Komunisti është njeri pa ligj.



*


Ditën që kampin e përfshinin valët e arrestimeve, aty hynin hetuesit e shëndetshëm me çantat e zeza të fryra; këto ishin plot me prova të veprimtarisë armiqësore të kryer brenda në burg! Ata shoqëroheshin prej operativit të kampit, komandantit ose  komisarit  dhe  nga  disa  oficerë  të  tjerë  të  komandës. Pasi dubloheshin rojet e rrethimit më të afërt, fillonte loja macja-miu. Me shenjën e operativit të kampit ose të ndonjë hetuesi, pesëmbëdhjetë a njëzet policë që rrinin në gatishmëri pas murit të portës së brendshme të sheshit ku rreshtoheshin të burgosurit, vërsuleshin me vrap duke u shpërndarë në disa grupe  midis  të  burgosurve  të  rreshtuar.  Secili  grup  policësh  kishte  një përgjegjës, të cilit i jepeshin emrat e të burgosurve që do të riarrestonte grupi i tij. Rreshtimi bëhej në bazë të brigadave të punës, ndërsa të papunët veç. Kjo i ndihmonte policët që të gjenin kollaj secili grup gjahun e tij. Mirëpo në bazë të udhëzimeve, ata duhej të zhvillonin një lojë spektakolare për sytë e ndezur të gjaksorëve profesionistë me çantat e zeza e të fryra. 

Policët bënin sikur nuk i gjenin dot kurbanët që kërkonin. Ata i shtynin të burgosurit sa andej-këtej, i kthenin me fytyrë nga vetja, mbërthenin ndonjërin për t'i hedhur prangat, pastaj, si thoshnin "jo, s'qenka ky!", vazhdonin më tutje. I hidhnin sytë listës me emrat e të burgosurve që do të arrestonin, mblidheshin bashkë sikur do të konsultoheshin për të fiksuar vendndodhjen e personit që kishte radhën për arrestim dhe, mbasi drejtoheshin për tek ndonjë brigadë tjetër, paptritur ndryshonin drejtim dhe mbaronin punë me atë  që duhej. Kjo lojë makabre me ndjenjat dhe nervat e të burgosurve vazhdonte gjysmë ore. Personat e arrestuar merreshin nga policë të tjerë, që i çonin duarlidhur në autoburg.
Arrestimet e të burgosurve për veprimtari armiqësore brenda në burg u ndërprenë vetëm pas vetëvrasjes së kryeministrit M. Shehu. Objektivi kryesor i diktatorit plak kishte qenë gjthmonë mashtrimi i opinionit publik. Pasi qëroi hesapet me pretendentin kryesor për të marrë frenat e pushtetit pas vdekjes së diktatorit të sëmurë, ky organizoi një vizitë në Galarinë e Arteve Figurative. Me këtë Hoxha donte të tregonte se i kishte aq në terezi problemet e politikës, saqë i tepronte koha të interesohej edhe për artin! Por goja që i merrej dhe këmbët që mezi e mbanin vërtetonin se ai jetonte në ethe aluçinacionesh dhe fantazma e ish-kryeministrit po i merrte frymën. Atë që Diktatori përpiqej ta mbulonte, po e zbulonte më shumë.

«Si Kozeta e Hygoit, kur kthehej me kovën e rëndë të ujit në Monfermej dhe e zinte nata rrugës nëpër korie» – mendonte me vete Diksi. – «E llahtarisur prej vetmisë në pyll, ajo këndonte për t'i dhënë zemër vetes: ―jo,  unë s'kam frikë‖. Veçse me një ndryshim rrënjësor midis tyre: ajo ishte mishërimi i pafajësisë, ky është mishërimi i krimit.»
Për të bindur opinionin publik se ato që thoshte kllouni plak nuk i kishte me shaka, Diktatori bëri falje për të burgosurit e pafajshëm, pas 20 vjetësh…

----------


## Darius

*IX   EDHE ATA ISHIN NJERËZ…*

_―Krimit i jepet shpesh theksi i virtytit prej kriminelëve_.
Zh. – B. Gresé


Pavarësisht prej qëllimit demagogjik, falja i dha një farë frymëmarrje më të lirë gjendjes anormale të kampit. Edhe të burgosurve të ndershëm iu ngjall disi shpresa, se mund të dilnin një ditë prej burgut. Një gjë të tillë e kishin hequr nga mendja më parë pjesa më e vendosur e më e ndershme e të burgosurve politikë. Pas çdo thirrjeje të tellallit "reparti i të burgosurve të rreshtohet në fushë!", të gjithë të burgosurit e kategorisë së sipërpërmendur visheshin sa më trashë dhe mbushnin xhepat me paketa cigaresh, para se të rreshtoheshin sipas urdhërit. Ata i linin porosi shoku-shokut për ndonjë problem personal apo familjar. Nuk dihej se cilët prej tyre do të rrëmbente vala e asaj dite e cilin do ta kursente për një ditë tjetër në të ardhmen. Dihej vetëm se valët e herëpashershme të arrestimeve synonin pikërisht atë pjesë të të burgosurve, të cilët komanda e kampit i kishte cilësuar  të  parehabilitueshëm.  Pra,  atë  pjesë,  e  cila  alternativës  jetën  ose moralin, i kishte dhënë zgjidhje në favor të të dytit.

A kishte kufij mizoria e diktaturës shqiptare? Në realitet ishte vetëm kapaciteti i  fantazisë  keqbërëse të  shërbëtorëve cinikë të diktaturës, që përcaktonin kufijtë e asaj mizorie, mbasi ligji nuk iu ndalonte asnjë krim ndaj armiqve të partisë.


*


Në muajin mars të vitit 1979, komanda e kampit të Spaçit ekspozoi disa fotografi të jashtëzakonshme në stendat e katit përdhes të fjetoreve. Ato tregonin tre ish-të burgosur të Spaçit të pushkatuar rishtas. Asnjë pushtues i tokës shqiptare nuk ia  kishte lejuar  ndonjëherë vetes  të  krenohej me  afishimin  e pamjeve të tilla: secili prej të ekzekutuarve me një plumb në ballë ishte i lidhur pas një shtylle, me duar në pranga. Gjaku kishte rrjedhur mbi një çarçaf të bardhë, me të cilin u kishin mbuluar leckat e burgut para se t‘i pushkatonin. Për çfarë krimi ishin dënuar me vdekje? Për   dy   letra   adresuar  pushtetit  qendror  në   Tiranë,  ku   denoncohej veprimtaria antikombëtare e diktatorit Hoxha.


*


Një «hoopaaa!» e zgjatur u tërhoqi vëmendjen të burgosurve të Spaçit që qarkullonin në ato çaste para pallatit të fjetoreve. Një i burgosur u hodh prej ballkonit të katit të dytë të fjetoreve në tentativë vetëvrasjeje. Duke rënë, kapota e murrme i ishte hapur si parashutë. Ishte data 6 qeshor 1979. Dy autoburgje po prisnin përbrenda portës së madhe të kampit të mbusheshin me zogj shtegtarë. Operativi i kampit po përpilonte listën e tyre. Midis emrave të tjerë, figuronte edhe ai i Filipit, një ish-mësues nga Lezha i burgosur rishtas. Gjatë hetuesisë ai kishte nënshkruar një deklaratë bashkëpunimi me Sigurimin e Shtetit. Megjithatë   ai e kishte ndarë mendjen që të mos bëhej spiun birucash. Për këtë arsye, Filipi e refuzoi prerazi propozimin e operativit që të nisej me autoburg për gjueti.

I kërcënuar prej oficerit të Sigurimit se do ta paguante shtrenjtë refuzimin e tij, Filipi u hodh prej ballkonit të katit të dytë. Ai nuk vdiq, por pësoi dëmtime të rënda: katër fraktura në këmbë e në duar dhe disa brinjë të thyera. Ndërkohë që po e çonin me barelë në infermierinë e kampit, ai belbëzonte në kllapi: 

«Le të vdes, le të vdes, por atë poshtërsi nuk e bëj.»

Megjithë gjendjen e rëndë shëndetësore të Filipit, operativi nuk pranoi që ta çonin  në  spitalin  e  Tiranës.  Mjeku  i  burgosur  përpiqej  me  sa  mundej  ta ndihmonte. Kur Filipi u përmend pas traumës, vizitori i tij i parë qe operativi:

— E, Filip, mendove se do të shpëtoje nga unë, ë? Vdekja nuk të pranoi, se kemi ca hesape bashkë. Shtrëngohu mirë tani, se kur të çohesh në këmbë fillon loja e vërtetë me mua.

Megjithë insistimin e mjekut të burgosur se Filipi duhej çuar doemos në spitalin e Tiranës, operativi e bënte veshin të shurdhër. Vetëm kur mësoi se këmbët e të aksidentuarit u gangrenizuan, ai e miratoi shtrimin e vonuar në spital.


*


Në dhjetor të vitit 1979 u fut për herë të parë televizori në kampin e Spaçit. Disa persona u angazhuan për montimin e tij. Të burgosurit prisnin me padurim të soditnin ekranin e vogë, shumica për herë të parë. Për fat të keq, pikërisht atë ditë hetuesit me çanta të zeza vërshuan sërish në kamp; do të bëheshin arrestime. Midis të arrestuarve qe edhe Muçua, një fshatar nga rrethi i Vlorês, pothuajse analfabet. Sharjet në adresë të diktatorit ishin shndërruar në një serum të pazëvendësueshëm për gjendjen shpirtërore të Muços. Këtë mëkat ai e kishte paguar shtrenjtë. I katandisur kockë e lëkurë, me dhëmbë të rënë, pesha e tij trupore nuk i arrinte të 50 kilogramët.
Pavarësisht prej rënies së ndjeshme shëndetësore, Muçua ishte tepër rezistent në tortura. Ndërsa policët e torturonin, ai i shante pareshtur, derisa humbiste ndjenjat. Pas një periudhe të gjatë kohe, gardianët e deklaruan Muçon psikopat dhe përgjithësisht nuk merreshin më me të. Por hetuesit me çanta të zeza nuk e harronin kurrë emrin e të burgosurit, që guxonte të shante përditë udhëheqësin e lavdishëm. 

Meqenëse Muçua nuk kishte parë televizor ndonjëherë, ishte shumë kureshtar ta shikonte atë natë dhjetori. Për herë të parë ai i lejoi vetes t‘iu drejtonte një kërkesë persekutorëve të tij të paepur:

— Unë e di që shtëpia ime do të jetë burgu, përsa të jeni ju në pushtet. Veç më lini të shikoj sonte televizorin dhe pastaj më arrestoni kur të dëshironi; këtu më keni. Kam 18 vjet në burg dhe nuk e kam parë me sy këtë shpikje të bukur të shkencës. Hetuesi u bëri një shenjë me kokë dy policëve dhe Muçua përfundoi në autoburg bashkë me ëndrrën e tij për të parë televizorin. Megjithatë ai pati rastin të shikonte një shpikje tjetër të shkencës: prangat që   i kishin hedhur atë ditë ishin vetështrënguese në çdo lëvizje që bënte i arrestuari. Për mungesë salle, televizorin e vendosën mbi një tavolinë në ballkonin e ngushtë të katit të dytë të fjetoreve. Rreth 1400 të burgosurit zunë vend përballë tij, mbi tarracën ku bëhej numërimi i tyre tri herë në ditë. Kur televizori filloi të funksiononte, binte një shi i imët. Por ata që e shikonin për herë të parë nuk lëviznin prej vendit. Me nga një copë plastmasi në kokë, ndonëse uji  po  ua  depërtonte rrobat, ata  ndodheshin nën  hipnozën e pamjeve të ekranit të vogël, që iu kujtonte refrenin nostalgjik: na ishte dikur jetë e lirë …


*


Një afishë tek stendat e posaçme denonconte tërthorazi nivelin kulturor të një pjese të të burgosurve politikë të diktaturës. Në krye të afishës lexohej: adresat duhen plotësuar si më poshtë. Në qendër të saj ishte ngjitur një zarf i shpalosur që  tregonte  se  ku  duhej  shkruar  adresa  e  marrësit  dhe  ku  ajo  e dërguesit. Ky ishte një argument bindës se diktatura fuste skllevër miniere në atë kamp, më shumë se kundërshtarë politikë.

----------


## Darius

*X  BAMIRËSIA E NJË DIKTATORI KUSHTON SHTRENJTË*


_―Çdo bamirësi që nuk rrjedh nga zemra është e neveritshme_.
Shamfor


Pas faljes, gjithçka nisi nga e para për ata që mbetën brenda telave me gjemba. Si gjithmonë, jeta e tyre ishte pré e lodhjes dërrmuese dhe e monotonisë gërryese. Gardianët patën rastin t‘iu thoshin të burgosurve:

— Megjithëse ju jeni duke vuajtur dënimet për krimet e rënda që keni kryer ndaj partisë sonë, udhëheqësi i saj i lavdishëm pranoi t‘ju a falte pjesërisht gjynahet. Prandaj është detyra juaj që ta shprehni mirënjohjen ndaj tij, duke realizuar e tejkaluar planin edhe në mungesë të shokëve tuaj që u liruan.

Më 17 nëntor 1982, dy ditë pas aplikimit të faljes, rojet e rrethimit të kampit të Spaçit vranë Rexhepin, një burrë të urtë nga Tropoja, i cili transportonte trupa për në minierë. Pas një burgu të gjatë, atij i kishin mbetur edhe disa muaj për tu liruar, por nuk e lanë. Megjithëse ai kishte qenë 100 m larg  nga  rrethimi  dhe  40  m  prej  tabelës  që  tregonte  vendin  ku  s'lejohej qarkullimi, ushtari e vrau. U hap fjala se ai u dënua dy vjet burg, por me siguri pas gjashtë muajsh e kanë liruar dhe e kanë veshur polic në ndonjë burg tjetër. Kështu kishte ndodhur edhe në dy raste të tjera më parë, që me kohë dolën në dritë.

----------


## Darius

*XI   HUMOR VRASTAR*


_―Shtypës të dhjamosur, mos i përbuzni të shtypurit e dobësuar_ !
Zh. Zhuber


Më 10 janar 1983 u ushtrua një kontroll i posaçëm në minierën e Spaçit. Në ekipin e kontrollit merrnin pjesë dy të dërguar të ministrisë së Industri- Minierave, komandanti i kampit të Spaçit i shoqëruar prej një toge gradianësh me shefin e policisë në krye, drejtori i minierës, si edhe drejtori i ndërmarrjes pyjore të rrethit të Pukës. Kryeinxhinieri i minierës dhe asistenti i tij ishin pjesë e eskortës. Dy përfaqësuesit e ministrisë kishin asistuar edhe vitin e kaluar në këtë lloj kontrolli. Vëllimi i madh i punës së kryer i habiti.

— A mund të vizitojmë ndonjë front pune? pyeti njëri prej tyre. 

— Sigurisht, iu përgjigj shefi i policisë. – Zef, na pri të shkojmë në ndonjë front pune, ku punojnë të burgosur që nuk janë dënuar rëndë – urdhëroi ai njërin prej policëve të turnit të parë. I ngrefosur nga përmendja e emrit në prani të mysafirëve të shquar, Zefi i priu grupit të kontrollit. Pas disa minutash, ai ndaloi në fund të një galerie vertikale të pajisur me shkallë druri dhe filloi të godiste me gur tubin metalik të ajrimit.

— Pse e bën këtë? e pyeti kureshtar njëri prej të dërguarve të ministrisë. Gardian Zefi nuk e la pa shfrytëzuar rastin të shpaloste njohuritë e tij personale në prezencë të zyrtarëve të rëndësishëm:

— Të burgosurit që punojnë atje lart janë armiq të partisë sonë të dashur. Pavarësisht se ata janë dënuar më lehtë nga të tjerët, armiku mbetet gjithmonë armik. Ne nuk duhet të fillojmë t‘i ngjisim shkallët e furnelit, pa na ardhur prej së larti i njëjti sinjal. Përndryshe ata mund të shkarkojnë kastile mbi ne ndonjë vagon me mineral, duke u justifikuar se nuk dinin gjë që kishte njerëz në ngjitje. 

Ndërsa Zefi po shpaloste njohuritë e tij profesionale, prej së larti erdhi sinjali i tubit metalik. Besnikë të rregullores, policët u ngjitën të parët, pastaj delegacioni. Kur të gjithë ndodheshin në krye të furnelit, komandanti i kampit pyeti Zefin:

— Janë larg prej këtej të burgosurit?

— Rreth njëqind metra. Por sa më shumë t‘i afrohemi frontit të punës, aq më tepër do të shtohet pluhuri, mbasi minatori i grupit ka filluar të bëjë birat me martel. Doni t‘i thërras dy të burgosurit e tjerë të paraqiten këtu?

— Ide e mirë, Zef. Ne nuk preferojmë të futemi në një pluhur të dendur. Pas pak, dy të burgosurit u paraqitën tek grupi i vizitorëve.

— Nga je ti? e pyeti komandanti i kampit njërin prej tyre.

— Nga Elbasani.

— Çfarë profesioni ke ushtruar në jetën e lirë? 

— Arsimtar.

— Pse je dënuar?

— Agjitacion e propagandë.

— A mund të bëjë një mësues i mirë propagandë kundë qeverisë së popullit të tij?

— Po kur të dënojnë pa bërë gjë?

—  Justifikim banal.  Çfarë  interesi  do  të  kishte  partia  jonë  të  dënonte shtetasit e saj të pafajshëm?

— Atë e di ajo vetë.

— Duhet ta kontrollosh mirë gjuhën, përndryshe…

— …do të arrestohesh e do të dënohesh pa dalë prej burgut, kështu si e pësova unë – e deshifroi retiçencën e komandantit të kampit i burgosuri tjetër.

— Me këtë gjuhë të gjatë që paske ti, jam i sigurtë se për agjitacion e propagandë duhet të jesh dënuar, – hamendësoi komandanti duke iu drejtuar të burgosurit tjetër.

— Natyrisht, nuk ka gjë më të lehtë, sesa të dënosh një njeri për fjalë të thëna e të pathëna.

— Çfarë profesioni ke pasur në jetën e lirë?

— Në të ashtuquajturën jetë e lirë kam qenë gazetar.

— Pse e paske ndërruar këtë profesion të bukur me vagonin e Spaçit?

— Kur e vërteta është e burgosur, një gazetar i mirë nuk mund të jetojë në liri. 

— Por vjen të gërryej këtu në minierë – e plotësoi komandanti i kampit duke u gajasur.

Të mësuar për të ndjekur shembullin e eprorëve, policët i bënë iso të qeshurës me të madhe të komandantit të kampit. Për inerci, edhe të pranishmit e tjerë iu bashkangjitën korit humoristik. Kur të qeshurat u qetësuan, ish-gazetari i tha:

— Është më mirë të gërryesh në minierë, sesa të bëhesh varrmihës i së vërtetës, ndërkohë që e quan veten zëdhënës i saj.

— Sa vjet burg je dënuar? e vazhdoi dialogun komandanti i kampit.

— Dhjetë – u përgjigj i burgosuri.

— Sa ke bërë?

— Dhjetë.
— Sa të kanë mbetur akoma?

— Dhjetë.

I revoltuar, komandanti ia priti:

— Mos harro, armik, se policët e pranishëm po e konstatojnë sjelljen tënde dhe nuk do dalësh pa gjë. Po të pyes për dënimin, nuk kam qejf të luaj kungulleshkë me ty.

— Kur nuk keni ju qejf për të luajtur, po unë? Janë hetuesit e gjykatësit ata që paguhen për të luajtur me jetën e të tjerëve. Një javë para se të lirohesha pas dënimit të parë dhjetëvjeçar, më arrestuan në burg dhe më dënuan edhe dhjetë vjet të tjerë, të cilët sapo i kam filluar.

— Nga je?

— Nga Tir…

Një eksplozion e ndërpreu papritur dialogun e tyre. Marteli i të burgosurit që bënte birat në ballë të frontit të punës heshti. Të shqetësuar prej këtij fakti, dy të burgosurit pranë delegacionit thirën në një gojë:

— Shoku ynë është në rrezik; duhet të shkojmë ta ndihmojmë.

Pa pritur t‘iu jepte njeri leje, ata u zhdukën në errësirë duke vrapuar.

— Shoku komandant i kampit duhet të zbresim menjëherë, mbasi ne nuk e dimë se çfarë ka ndodhur – propozoi shefi i policëve.

Ekipi i kontrollit doli me hapa të mëdhenj nga miniera.

----------


## Darius

*XII   ADRESË E RE*


_―Kur hidrës i pritej një kokë, menjëherë
në vendin e prerë i dilnin dy të tjera_.

Mitologji


Dhjetë ditë pas kontrollit të lartpërmendur, u hap fjala se nga Spaçi do të transferoheshin 100 të burgosur për në një kamp pune të detyruar tjetër, në rrethin e Pukës. Kampi i Ballshit ishte mbyllur përfundimisht. Të burgosurit e këtij kampi ishin shpërndarë në dy kampe të tjerë të rinj për të dënuarit politikë: në atë të Zejmenit (personat e paaftë për punë dhe ata me moshë mbi 50 vjeç) dhe në atë të Qafë-Barit (të aftët për punë në minierë). Mbyllja e kampit të Ballshit krijoi kështu dy kampe të rinj. Para faljes që u bë, në kampin e Qafës së Barit punonin të burgosur ordinerë, të cilët u zëvëndsuan nga ata politikë.

Në listën prej 104 të burgosurish, emri i Sazan Diksit figuronte midis të parëve. Pas dy ditë qëndrimi të paparashikuar në Spaç, për shkak të dëborës së madhe, më 23 janar 1983 të burgosurit e caktuar për transferim hipën duarlidhur në dy Ifa. Ata i kishin lidhur dy e nga dy me zinxhirë të mbërthyer me çelësa, duke i  detyruar të  ngjisheshin pas njëri-tjetrit në  kamionët e  mbushura me batanije. Makinat ishin të mbuluara dhe në fund të secilës prej tyre rrinin dy policë dhe dy ushtarë me shkop gome në dorë. Autokolonës i printe një kamion me ushtarë e me një mitraloz të ngrehur mbi kabinën e shoferit, ndërsa në fund të saj vinte përsëri një makinë tjetër me ushtarë të armatosur, me mitraloz mbi kabinë dhe me dy qena ndjekjeje. Ishte një rrugë malore shumë e vështirë, me borë e plot rreziqe. Të mpirë prej të ftohtit dhe ngjeshjes pas njëri-tjetrit, të burgosurit ndiheshin keq.

Pas tri orë udhëtimi, makinat diku ndaluan. Një i burgosur i sëmurë prej prostatit, i cili ndodhej në krah të Diksit, u kërkoi leje policëve të zbriste i lidhur për të urinuar, mbasi nuk rezistonte dot më. Në vend të përgjigjes, njëri nga policët e goditi fort me shkop gome në sup. Kjo e ndihmoi të burgosurin e sëmurë t‘i gjente në çast zgjidhje të sforcuar sikletit të tij fizik. Rreth orës tre pasdite makinat morën kthesën e fundit që të nxirte përballë kampit të Qafë-Barit, i rrethuar prej pishash. Një lumë i vogël me ujë të kthjellët përshkonte anën veriore të rrethimit të kampit. Ndërsa të burgosurit e atyshëm (të ardhur nga Ballshi) i kishin mbyllur në mensën e kampit, me të sapoardhurit u kryen veprimet përkatëse. Qysh atë mbrëmje u bë ndarja e tyre në brigada të sistemuara nëpër dhoma të veçanta, sipas turneve të punës në minierë. Godina e madhe e këtij kampi kishte shërbyer më parë si fjetore për puntorë të lirë, prandaj kushtet e fjetjes aty ishin më të mira se ato në kampin e Spaçit. 

Puna filloi të pasnesërmen. Pesë ditët e para shërbenin për t'u njohur me minierën e re dhe quheshin ditët e instruksionit. Vetëm gjatë atyre ditëve nuk kërkohej norma e detyruar.


*


Kushtet e minierës ishin të vështira. Lagështia shumë e lartë e ajrit ua njomte rrobat brënda dy-tri orëve të burgosurve. Një inxhinier gjelogjie i burgosur kishte punuar me një grup specialistësh sovjetikë për studimin e minierës së Qafë-Barit më 1958. Sipas tij, sovjetikët kishin deklaruar se shrytëzimi i asaj miniere bëhej i mundur vetëm në saje të një teknologjie shumë të përparuar. Ministria e Industri–Minierave kishte tentuar tri herë për ta shfrytëzuar atë me punëtorë të lirë, por asnjëherë nuk ia kishin dalë dot ndanë. Më së fundi ishte gjetur zgjidhja: teknologjinë e përparuar e zëvëndësonte më së miri dhuna e prapambetur.

Puna kishte filluar me  të  burgosur ordinerë. Pas  faljes,  kishin qenë të burgosurit politikë të kampit të Ballshit që e vazhduan punën atje. Mirëpo vetëm një pjesë e vogël e këtyre të burgosurve kishin qenë në gjendje shëndetësore për punë nëntoke. Por komanda e kampit të Qafë-Barit i kishte futur të gjithë, pa dallim,  në  minierë.  Megjithatë, as  dhuna  e  pafré  nuk  e  kishte  bërë  dot  të pamundurën të mundur. Turni që kishte nxjerrë më shumë mineral kishte arritur me vështirësi shifrën 20 vagona. Për këtë arsye ardhja e të burgosurve nga Spaçi, të cilët kishin punuar edhe më  parë  në  minierë, u  prit  me  shumë interesim nga  komanda e  kampit  të Qafë-Barit. Synimi i saj ishte të plotësoheshin të gjitha defiçitet e krijuara dhe, më tej, të vazhdohej realizimi dhe tejkalimi ritmik i planit. Kërkesat ndaj të burgosurve vinin duke u rritur dhe garancia e ngopjes së kësaj makuterie i besohej vetëm dhunës policore.

----------


## Darius

*XIII    NJOHJE*

_―Rasti është mbret i fatit_.

V. Hygo


Ndryshe prej minierës së Spaçit, ajo e Qafë-Barit e kishte brenda planin e pjerrët për ulje–ngritjen e vagonave. Me sistem kundërpeshe, uleshin vagonat me  mineral dhe ngjiteshin ata bosh. Në krahun e  majtë  të  planit të  pjerrët shquanin hyrjet e galerive horizontale, prej nga dilnin vagonat me mineral dhe hynin ata bosh. Diksin e caktuan me organikë të punonte në planin e pjerrët. Së bashku me një të burgosur tjetër, ata duhej të hiqnin vagonin bosh prej shtratit lëvizës metalik dhe të fusnin në të vagonin me mineral. Kjo punë kërkonte shpejtësi dhe saktësi të madhe veprimesh. Përndryshe, ose do të mbeteshin frontet e punës pa vagona bosh, ose mund krijohej ndonjë avari, deri edhe aksident. Diksi nuk ishte mjaft i shkathët, por këtë mangësi e kompensonte me saktësinë në veprime. Shumë rrallë mund t'i ndodhte ndonjë avari.

Me përjashtim të orës së parë të fillimit të punës, gjithë pjesën tjetër të kohës manovruesit e vagonave e kalonin në lëvizje. Përveç mpirjes së këmbëve nga lodhja, lëvizja e përhrshme kishte edhe të mirën e saj. Lagështia e madhe e minierës të ftohte menjëherë, po të uleshe i djersitur nga puna. Aq më tepër që edhe ajri që thithej ishte i mbingarkuar me avuj uji. Edhe në ato raste, kur gjatë orarit të punës krijoheshin pauza të vogla pushimi, Diksit i ishte bërë zakon të lëvizte nëpër galeri. Ai ulej rrallë dhe për një interval të shkurtër kohe. Puna e manovrimit të vagonave kishte një gjë pozitive: po ta kryeje normalisht detyrën, pa avari, i shpëtoje përplasjes me policinë. Shmangia e provokimeve të policisë përbënte një prioritet të preokupimeve të Diksit dhe për këtë ai sakrifikonte shumë. Edhe në ato raste kur policë të veçantë krijonin marrëdhënie të pazakonta mirësjelljeje me një pjesë të të burgosurve, Diksi nuk e ndryshonte qëndrimin ndaj tyre. Ai nuk dëshironte të shkëmbente qoftë edhe një përshëndetje të thjeshtë me gardianët e robërisë së tij. Policët e kuptonin mirë këtë gjë dhe nuk e falnin kurrsesi, po t'iu dilte sadopak në shteg. Kjo ishte një arësye më tepër që atij i diktonte një disiplinë të rreptë personale, e cila nuk i kishte munguar.


*


Për manovrimin e vagonave në planin e pjerrët punonin katër  persona. Diksi me një të burgosur tjetër punonte lart, kurse dy të tjerët punonin në fund të planit të pjerrët. Lart puna ishte pak më e lodhshme, mbasi duheshin kryer shumë ngjitje e zbritje nga njëra galeri horizontale tek tjetra. Një muaj pasi Diksi kishte filluar punë në manovrimin e vagonave, ortaku i tij u kërkoi dy të burgosurve që punonin poshtë ta bënin me radhë punën lart, meqenëse në organikë nuk përcaktohej kush duhej të punonte poshtë e kush lart. Kur u shtrua kjo çështje për diskutim midis katër të burgosurve, për çudinë e të tjerëve, njëri nga ata që punonin poshtë u hodh e tha:

— Unë do të isha gati të punoja gjithmonë lart, në qoftë se për ortak do të kisha Sazanin. E di që puna atje është më e lodhshme, por preferencat do t'i ndajmë përgjysmë: unë i lejoj vetes të zgjedh ortakun, kurse ish-kolegu im ka të drejtë të zgjedhë vendin e punës më pak të lodhshëm. Apo ke kundrshtim ti, Sazan? e pyeti ai duke e shikuar në sy.

— Për mua është njësoj – u përgjigj Diksi. – Në të vërtet unë nuk kam ndonjë preferencë as për ortak e as për vend pune.

Dy  të  burgosurit  e  tjerë  u  habitën  me  këtë  lloj  propozimi,  aspak  të dobishëm për atë që e bëri. Ai zgjidhte vullnetarisht vendin e punës më të lodhshëm dhe një ortak më pak të shkathët prej atij që kishte pasur më parë. Mirëpo interesi e eklipsoi shpejt kureshtjen dhe propozimi u miratua dhe u vu në zbatim qysh atë ditë.


*


Në këtë periudhë Diksi kishte vuajtur pesë vjet burg dhe zor se i kishte mbetur ndonjë gjë e errët në njohjen e rrethanave dhe parashikimin e çdo të papriture nga prapaskenat e kampeve të punës. Këtë ndërrim ortakësh ai e priti thjeshtë, pa i kushtuar aspak rëndësi në dukje, por në vetvete e analizoi thellë. Të burgosurin që bëri propozimin Diksi e kishte në dhomën e fjetjes qysh prej dy muajsh. Ai ishte nga Gjirokastra. E quanin Hamit Meli. Disa cilësi të tij ia kishin tërhequr vëmendjen. Si edhe vetë  Diksi, marrëdhëniet e tij  me të burgosurit e tjerë Meli i kishte të kufizuara dhe të kontrolluara mirë. Pjesën më të madhe të kohës e kalonte vetëm. Herë pas here shoqërohej me nja dy të burgosur nga rrethi i tij. Kafen dhe duhanin i pinte shumë. Kohët e fundit nuk linte rast pa shfrytëzuar, për t'i ofruar kafe Diksit, ose të lidhte muhabet me të. 

Nga ana e tij Diksi, pa e fyer aspak, mundohej që të mos i jepte shkak zgjerimit të mëtejeshëm të marrdhënieve me Melin. Megjithatë, edhe ai e kishte ftuar për kafe atë, por zgjidhte një orë të tillë që të kishin pak kohë të lirë: para se të fillonte  leximi  i  detyruar  kolektiv  i  shtypit,  ose  ndonjë  veprim  tjetër  i parashikuar prej rregullores së regjimit të brendshëm të kampit. Meli  e  mbante  veten  me  kujdes;  natyrisht  brenda  kushteve  tepër  të kufizuara të burgut. Rrobat e trupit i mbante të pastra dhe rruhej rregullisht. Kujdesej për një palë mustaqe të shkurtra, ngjyrë gështenjë, të cilat i shkonin mjaft fytyrës së tij brune me sy të kaltër. Krevatin e rregullonte më mirë se bashkëvuajtësit   e   tjerë.   Ishte   i   vëmendshëm   në   bashkëbisedim.   Ai   e përqendronte shikimin e mprehtë mbi bashkëfolësin, pa ia ndërprerë asnjëherë fjalën. Pjesën më të madhe të kohës së lirë e kalonte duke lexuar. Adhuronte Zhyl Vernin.

Ka disa libra para të cilëve njeriu duhet të përkulet – i kishte thënë ai një ditë Diksit. Ky ia kishte aprovuar mendimin. Kur Diksi gjente rastin të shkëputej prej tij, largohej natyrshëm, pa i lënë shkak për fyerje bashkëvuajtësit jo fort të njohur. Kuptohej që Meli  nuk e dëshironte ndarjen, por ai nuk e jepte veten kurrsesi dhe vazhdonte të shëtiste i vetëm. Këtë sedër të atij Diksi e vlerësonte shumë, por në heshtje.


*


Në sjelljen në tërësi të ortakut të ri të punës në kamp, në minierë, me të burgosurit, apo karshi policisë, Diksi dallonte një karakter të fortë, të vendosur dhe rezistent në vështirësi. Meli ishte i pajisur me raport mjekësor, për të mos punuar në minierë. Kishte qenë operuar në stomak dhe vuante nga zemra e veshkat. Ndihma ekonomike nga familja nuk kishte. Mirëpo e  pinte shumë duhanin dhe pa kafe nuk bënte dot. Për të mos kompromentuar personalitetin e tij, duke pritur ndihmë prej të tjerëve [gjë që ai si tip nuk do ta pranonte kurrë], Meli kishte zgjedhur rrugën më të vështirë: futjen vullnetarisht në punën e rëndë të minierës. Vetëm ata që e kishin në shpinë barrën e rëndë të punës së detyruar e kuptonin vërtet madhështinë e kësaj sakrifice, për hir të dinjitetit.

Meli kishte qenë i martuar. Kishte një vajzë. Pak para se të binte në burg, e kishte divorcuar gruan. Fill pas divorcit, ai kishte ndihmuar vëllanë e tij për tu arratisur bashkë me një shok. Kufirin e njihte mirë, mbasi i kishte qëlluar të punonte në zona kufitare. Meli vetë kishte planifikuar të arratisej të pasnesërmen e ditës që përcolli vëllanë matanë kufirit. Kjo shtyrje afati kishte ndodhur ngaqë priste të kthehej një shok prej Berati, i cili kishte shkuar atje për ta lënë të shoqen  tek  prindërit  e  saj.  Kur  të  vinte  ai,  do  ta  kalonin  kufirin  bashkë. Meqënëse shoku ishte vonuar të kthehej sipas fjalës, Meli ishte detryruar të shkonte vetë në Berat, për ta takuar. Atje e kishin arrestuar. Këto të dhëna Meli ia kishte bërë vetë të njohura Diksit, kur merrnin kafe bashkë. Ato i vërtetonin edhe dy bashkëqytetarë të Melit, të cilët e kishin njohur atë në jetën e lirë. Për më tepër, njëri prej atyre kishte asistuar në seancën e fundit të gjyqit të Melit. Kjo kishte qenë e vetmja seancë e gjyqit të tij që ishte zhvilluar me dyer të hapura. Diksi e kishte njohur para disa vjetësh në kampin e Spaçit njërin prej këtyre bashkëqytetarëve të Melit. Ditën e parë që ai e pa Diksin të rrinte me Melin, i ishte afruar, kur kishte gjetur rastin, dhe i kishte pëshpëritur:

— Hamiti, me të cilin ti rrije qëparë, është djalë i mirë. Unë e kam njohur familjarisht qysh në jetën e lirë, megjithëse ai vetë ka punuar e ka jetuar në Tiranë. Por ... më duket se ka qenë ca kohë oficer sigurimi. 

Natyrisht, këtë sinjalizim ai ia bënte me qëllim të mirë Diksit, i cili i ishte përgjigjur duke buzëqeshur:

— E kuptoj ç'do të më thuash; të faleminderit.


*


Në fillim, kur i kishin vendosur në dhomat e fjetjes sipas brigadave të punës, Meli kishte zënë një vënd të mirë pranë dritares, në katin e dytë të krevatave. Kur kishte hyrë në dhomë, Diksi kishte pyetur për kureshtje:

— Kush e zuri këtë vendin tek dritarja?

— Unë – i ishte përgjigjur Meli. – Unë e zura, por nuk kam qejf të jem në kat të dytë me krevat. Prandaj, po të duash, i ndërrojmë bashkë vendet e fjetjes.

— Jo, jo, pyeta kot; të faleminderit. Unë mirë jam edhe këtu – e kishte
mbyllur bisedën Diksi.

Por Meli i kishte shkuar tek krevati dhe, pasi i kishte dhënë një cigare, i kishte thënë:

— Ai vend fjetjeje nuk është i përshtatshëm për mua. E zura vetëm se nuk doja që të shkonte ai spiuni që fle në krye të radhës përballë. Prandaj më bën nder të ma lëshosh këtë vendin tënd këtu pranë derës e në katin e parë të krevatave.

— Po të jetë ashtu, dakord – i ishte përgjigjur Diksi. Dhe në çast i kishin ndërruar vendet e dysheqeve.

Meli ishte inteligjent dhe me eksperiencë në jetë. Këtë e tregonte qartë aftësia e tij për tu orientuar drejt nëpër labirintët e vështirë të jetës së burgut. Do të ishte utopi për një person me një intelekt e përvojë të tillë, që të mendonte se do të gjente shteg në vigjilencën vetëmbrojtëse të Diksit, për ta dëmtuar atë. Aq më tepër që ky i fundit, shpejt a vonë, diçka do të mësonte për të kaluarën e ish-oficerit të Sigurimit nëpërmjet bashkëqytetarëve të tij të burgosur, me të cilët edhe Diksi rrinte nganjëherë. Diksi e ndiente se afrimi i Melit me të ishte një kërkesë shpirtërore e këtij të fundit, motivet e së cilës mbetej t‘i vërtetonte koha. Sa më shumë që po e njihte Melin me kalimin e javëve, aq më tepër Diksi po bindej se qëllimi i afrimit të tij me të nuk frymëzohej nga synime të ulëta keqbërjeje. Por një vlerësim i tillë paraprak nuk bëhej shkak pakujdesie në asnjë rast. Ndarja e egjrës  prej  grurit  nuk  ishte  aspak  e  lehtë  në  një  kamp  pune  të  detyruar. Gjithmonë i matur e depërtues në vëzhgimet e tij të posaçme, Diksi hidhte hapa të kujdesshëm drejt konkretizimit të parashikimeve të tij, për qëllimin jo keqdashës të Melit për t'u afruar me të.

----------


## Darius

*XIV  DËSHPËRIMI ZBEH KUJDESIN*

_―Dëshpërimi është më i madhi i gabimeve tona_.

Vovënarg


Meli shquhej për një shkathtësi të admirueshme në kryerjen e veprimeve të ndryshme, si në punë edhe në rajonin e banimit. Pavarësisht se në çfarë ore shtrihej për të fjetur, gjumi i dilte gjithmonë para se të bëhej zgjimi i kampit. Kur binte çanga për zgjim, Meli e kishte rregulluar krevatin. Ngaqë vetë Diksi ishte disi i plogët, kjo shkathtësi e spikatur e kryerjes së veprimeve me disiplinë të përhershme nga ana e Melit i bënte përshtypje.
Një ditë, duke u përgatitur në dhomën e zhveshjes për t'u futur në minierë, tek shikonte lëvizjet e shpejta e të sakta të Melit (ky nuk e përsëriste kurrë dy herë të njëjtën lëvizje), Diksi i tha buzagaz:

— Kur të shikoj sesa shprehi të janë bërë zhveshjet dhe veshjet e shpejta, më krijohet përshtypja se ti ke mbaruar ndonjë shkollë ushtarake, Hamit.

— Hamendja jote është e saktë në këtë rast. Është e vërtetë që kam studjuar në shkollë ushtarake dhe ky ka qenë njëri nga elementet e jetës sime, për të cilin kam dashur të të flas posaçërisht - iu përgjigj Meli, duke vendosur një kapele doku në kokë, ndërsa shikimin zhbirues e përqendroi mbi bashkëfolësin. Ata të dy kishin mbetur vetëm në dhomën e zhveshjes, por pikërisht në kohën kur Diksi po përgatitej të vazhdonte bisedën, polici i punës, pasi goditi fort me një bisht kazme derën e dhomës, bërtiti:

— Hajt, shpejt jashtë, se do të mbyllet dera.

Ata dolën të dy. Meli duke rregulluar kasketën e dokut në kokë, ndërsa Diksi duke kopsitur xhaketën, që i ishte këputur copë prapa shpinës. 

— E paske me dritare xhaketën – e qesënditi polici, duke përplasur derën pas tyre.

— Po, që ta shikojë edhe kurrizi se nga kush po heq kaq shumë – ia priti Meli duke vazhduar rrugën.

— Ç'ka the ti, kokëqyp? – e pyeti polici, ngaqë nuk arriti ta dëgjonte mirë.

— Fola me shokun tim – ia preu shkurt Meli.

— Kur të flas unë me ty do të flas mirë – ia ktheu polici i skuqur në fytyrë. Meli u ndal; çehreja i ndryshoi.

Diksi i futi krahun dhe, për ta larguar sa më lehtë, i tha me zë të ulët:

— Na mbeti biseda në mes. Eja vazhdojmë rrugën, lere atë.

Meli ndezi një cigare në ecje e sipër dhe të dy kapërcyen portën e hekurt në hyrje të minierës.



*



Meli i dha një cigare Diksit. Ky e ndezi, ndonëse duhanin e pinte pak. Duke thithur cigaren që mos t‘i fikej, Diksi i tha:

—  Më  i  përmbajtur  duhet  të  tregohesh me  policët,  Hamit.  Ata  sebep kërkojnë për të na rënë në qafë. Tekefundit për atë paguhen.

— Ashtu është, por nuk mund ta marrësh dot me mend se çfarë alergjie më krijojnë, kur ua dëgjoj zërin. Ata janë të prirur prej natyre t‘i telashojnë të tjerët, t‘i urrejnë pa i njohur fare. Nuk do të isha kurrë i gatshëm që t‘i torturoja ata, siç po na torturojnë ata ne. Amà, nuk do të më dridhej dora t‘i qëroja këto shtazë me uniforma.

— Në teori gjithçka ngjan e thjeshtë – buzëqeshi Diksi.

— E kam provuar edhe në praktikë, Sazan, prandaj flas me këtë siguri – iu kundërpërgjigj i vendosur Meli.

Kjo deklaratë e befasishme dhe krejt e veçantë e ortakut të punës e befasoi Diksin. Ky u step për një çast, me sytë të fiksuar tek Meli. Pastaj, për të thyer heshtjen, i tha me një buzëqeshje paksa të sforcuar:

— Edhe shakatë ushtarakisht i bën ti, Hamit.

— Në atë që thashë nuk ka asgjë për shaka dhe asgjë jashtë realitetit të jetës sime të dikurshme. Përkundrazi, aroma e gjakut nuk i përshtatet aspak humorit – ia ktheu Meli, duke u mbështetur në një kosh vagoni të përmbysur. Momentalisht u vendos një heshtje e thellë. Pastaj Meli rimori fjalën me një zë paksa të ndryshuar:

— Kam dashur të të flas edhe më parë për diçka tepër personale dhe shumë të rëndësishme. Më erdhi mbarë për këtë, kur ti më dhe rast me hamendjen tënde përsa i përket mundësisë së kryerjes së ndonjë shkolle ushtarake nga ana ime. Shpëtimi [kështu quhej njëri prej bashkëqytetarëve të tij që kishte qenë me Diksin në Spaç] ka respekt për ty dhe jam i sigurt që ai të ka thënë se unë kam qënë oficer sigurimi dikur. Ndërsa unë të jam prezantuar si teknik ndërtimi. Nuk të kam gënjyer, por s' ta kam thënë gjithë të vërtetën. Madjé, për motive sigurie, kam heshtur për pjesën më të rëndësishme të saj. Pikërisht për atë që dua të të flas tani.

«Vitet e fundit para arrestimit, unë kam punuar si përgjegjës sektori në hidrocentralin  e  Fierzës  dhe,  më  pas,  në  mirëmbajtjen  e  monumenteve  të kulturës në Gjirokastër. Në dokumentacionin e burgut unë njihem si teknik ndërtimi, por gjithë të vërtetën e jetës sime të mëparshme nuk e di as Shpëtimi dhe asnjë tjetër prej bashkëqytetarëve të mi. Me Sigurimin e Shtetit unë kam punuar në Tiranë. Në Gjirokastër shkoja më shumë si mik atëherë. As pjestarët e familjes sime nuk dinin gjë, se cili ishte aktiviteti im i vërtetë. Meli e ndërpreu të folurin dhe flaku bishtin e cigares në një pellg të vogël uji midis shinave ku kalonte elektrovozi. Ata të dy ishin krejt të vetëm pranë galerisë ku fillonte plani i pjerrët. Ishin të veshur me leckat gjithë baltë të minierës dhe prisnin ardhjen e vagonave të parë me mineral prej fronteve të punës. Meqenëse Sazani ishte thjesht dëgjues e vetëm për vetëm me atë që fliste, vendosi t'i krijonte mundësi bashkëfolësit "ta zbraste thesin". Ndërkohë që Meli e kishte fiksuarr shikimin tek bishti i cigares që po plluskonte mbi ujë, Diksi shtoi si pa të keq:

— Megjithatë Shpëtimi e dinte që ti ke qenë një rast tek gjysmë-vëllai i nënës tënde, i cili ndodhet në Turqi qysh në vitet tridhjetë. Dhe me sa më tha ai, nuk ke shkuar si turist atje.

Meli buzëqeshi hidhur. Diksi vazhdoi fjalën:

— Nganjëherë njeriu që nuk ia di rëndësinë një sekreti e trajton atë si bisedë të zakonshme. Në këtë rast faji nuk është i tij.

Shpëtimi i kishte folur Diksit për këtë çështje më tepër nga sa i tha ky Melit.

— Shpëtimi ka hyrë e ka dalë në shtëpi tonë dhe mund të ketë përfituar nga ndonjë pakujdesi e familjes sime – u përgjigj Meli. – Ngaqë ai profesion zgjati me  vite  për  mua,  ndokush  prej  pjesëtarëve  të  familjes  edhe  mund  ta  ketë shprehur pa teklif ndonjë llaf, lidhur me fatkin që unë dilja me shërbim jashtë shtetit. Megjithatë unë doja të të flisja ty për atë pjesë të aktivitetin tim, për të cilën nuk di gjë askush: as ata që kanë pasur lidhje me familjen time e as vetë familja.

— Ajo është një çështje që të përket vetëm ty dhe askujt nuk i bën mirë që ta vësh në dijeni të sekretit tënd – i tha me një ton të vendosur Diksi, duke mos dashur ta shtynte më tej bisedën që po merrte një drejtim delikat.

— Unë dua t'i bëj mirë vetes time – insistoi Meli me një zë ku dalloheshin nuanca dridhjeje. – Ndodhem në rrethana të tilla, të cilat më kanë detyruar këto kohët e fundit ta çoj shpesh mendjen tek Zoti, të cilin nuk e kam besuar. Duke bërë  dikë  pjesëtar  në  sekretin  tim,  do  t'i  krijoj  një  frymëmarrje më  të  lirë vetvetes; kam nevojë për një gjë të tillë, patjetër. Më shtyn një arsye e fortë subjektive. E di që çdo njeri ka të drejtë të rrëqethet nga e kaluara ime, kur unë afrohem për t'i hapur zemrën, ashtu siç do t‘i ndodhte para fantazmës së ndonjë të vdekuri, që do t'i çfaqej për t'i besuar një amanet. Mos e kalo nëpërmend idenë se unë dua të të provokoj, duke të folur për çështjen time delikate. Jo, kurrë, Sazan. Garanci për këtë është fakti që, për ruajtjen e këtij sekreti, unë kam firmosur një deklaratë në hetuesi, mosrespektimin e së cilës e paguaj me kokë.
Prandaj edhe në dosjen time penale nuk përmendet fare kjo pjesë e së kaluarës sime.

— Pikërisht për këtë arsye ti duhet t'i qëndrosh besnik vetvetes, duke mos e ndarë me askënd sekretin tënd. Të kërcënohet gjëja më e shtrenjtë – jeta. 

— Nuk është gjithmonë jeta gjëja më e shtrenjtë për njeriun, Sazan.   Në rrethana të caktuara, ka të tjera gjëra që shndërrohen në një shumëfish të vlerës së jetës së individit. 

Papritmas fishkëllima e elektrovozit, që po hynte në minierë, u kujtoi të dyve vonesën në manovrimin e vagonave. Bashkë me elektrovozin hynin edhe policët  me  brigadierin  e  lirë,  të  cilët  patjetër  duhej  të  gjenin  vagona  të manovruar tek plani i pjerrët. Ata iu përveshën me shpejtësi punës. 


*


Mbasi i ulën vagonat me mineral të horizontit të parë dhe po ngjiteshin një galeri më lart, Meli pyeti ortakun e punës:

— Sipas radhës së dhomave, a mos na takon ne të dyve sonte të shërbejmë si posta kapanoni, Sazan?

— Po; më lajmëroi qysh në mëngjes përgjegjësi i fjetores: unë jam postë e dytë, ti je e tretë.

— Do t'i ndërrojmë. Unë do të bëj postë e dytë, ti e tretë. S'ka ndonjë gjë të
keqe kjo punë, besoj.

— Por as ndonjë gjë të mirë, – e plotësoi Diksi, i cili i kishte bezdi këto ndryshime, se mos i krijonin përplasje me policinë.

— E ka një të mirë, të madhe bile. Dua ta përfundojmë diskutimin që na ndërpreu elektrovozi. Nuk e  fillova rastësisht atë bisedë dhe as nuk dua ta vazhdoj thjesht për të vrarë kohën. Jo, përkundrazi. Meqënëse unë nuk e kam problem gjumin, do ta marr shërbimin postë e dytë. Kur të ngrihesh ti, si postë e tretë, unë nuk do të shkoj për të fjetur, por do të vazhdojmë bisedën.

— Mirë, atëherë, gjersa e paske vendosur. Veç duhet të bisedojmë vetëm në korridor, se nuk i dihet. Ndonëse normalisht të tjerët duhet të jenë në gjumë në ato orë të pasmesnatës, ka edhe të papritura.

— As që duhet vënë në diskutim kjo.

----------


## Darius

*XV  JEHONË E NJË TË KALUARE TË TRISHTUAR*

_―Kihet besim vetëm tek ata që kanë besim në veten e tyre_.

Taleirand



Komanda e kampit të Qafë–Barit kishte vendosur një rregull, sipas të cilit të burgosurit duhej të bënin shërbim nate me radhë, në bazë të dhomave. E thënë me fjalë të tjera, ata duhej të ndihmonin gardianët e tyre! Një forcë e marrosur tallet gjithmonë me të drejtën. Atë javë brigada e Melit dhe e Diksit shkonte në punë turni i parë. Në darkë përgjegjësi i kapanonit i njoftoi ata se kishin radhën e shërbimit të natës: Diksi
posta e dytë, ndërsa Meli posta e tretë. Ky bisedoi me përgjegjësin e kapanonit, i cili pranoi që ata të dy të ndërronin radhën e shërbimit midis tyre. Si postë e parë çdo ditë shërbente vetë përgjegjësi i kapanonit.

Megjithëse Meli e zgjoi gjysmë ore më vonë Diksin, ky nuk e pati të lehtë zgjimin në atë orë. Ortaku i punës e dinte që Diksi e kishte gjumin pikë të dobët. Një natë në minierë, gjatë turnit të tretë, Meli kishte qeshur me të madhe duke dëgjuar Diksin të thoshte me zë të ulët:

«Dreqi ta hajë këtë punë; kur do të ngopem një herë me gjumë?»

Diksi e gjeti kafen gati, si dhe një cigare me filtër – luks i kohës. Ai filloi ta pinte me kënaqësi kafen. Meli nuk ishte vetëm një teljaki kafeje, por edhe një mjeshtër i përgatijes së saj. Ndërsa ai po pinte kafen, Meli filloi të fliste:

— Më është dashur të të hapem nga halli, aspak nga dëshira. Më pak akoma, për të vrarë kohën me diskutimin e një çështjeje, dekonspirimi i së cilës do të më çonte para togës së ekzekutimit.  Nuk të kam zgjedhur rastësisht ty për të ta besuar sekretin tim. Përkundrazi, të kam studjuar me shumë vëmendje këta muaj  që  njihemi  bashkë,  të  cilët,  për  nga  ngarkesat  e  vuajtjeve  dhe  të vështirësive  të  shumëllojshme,  barazohen  me  vite.  Nuk  ka  vend  më  të përshtatshëm se ky kamp pune i vrazhdë dhe as rrethana më të favorshme se këto që po përjetojmë ne çdo ditë e çdo natë, për të provuar forcën e karakterit, vendosmërinë e njeriut dhe cilësi të tjera të dorës së parë, të cilat karakterizojnë personin e denjë për një sekret të rëndësishëm. Për mua është fat i madh që të njoha.  Kam  pyetur  shumë  për  ty  dhe  ato  që  kam  dëgjuar  nga  persona  të ndryshëm kanë qenë pothuajse të njëjta. Duke pasur parasysh çështjen që më preokupon mua, shpresoj se ajo që do të na ndante në jetën e lirë, këtu duhet të na bashkojë.

Meli e ndërpreu për një çast fjalën, u mbush mirë me frymë, thithi fort cigaren, piu një gllënjkë kafe dhe vazhdoi:

—  Babai  im  rridhte  prej  një  shtrese  të  varfër  dhe  ka  qënë  partizan  i brigadës së parë. Babai yt, me sa më ke folur ti vetë dhe kushëriri yt që ndodhet këtu, rridhte nga shtresë e mesme, jurist, dhe ka qenë aktivizuar në lëvizjen kombëtariste. Babai im qe plagosur në luftë dhe vdiq si pasojë e një operacioni që i bënë shumë vjet pas luftës, për t'i nxjerrë një cifël predhe nga kafka e kokës. Sipas fjalëve të nënës, ai më shumë duhet të ketë vdekur për shkak të brengave, sesa nga operacioni. Nëna më pat thënë se gjatë viteve të fundit të jetës së tij të shkurtër, babai përsëriste shpesh: «Derdhëm gjak për t'i sjellë një mynxyrë këtij populli. E ç'fitoi ai nga lufta jonë? Vetëm varfëri dhe frikë. Do të kishte qenë më mirë të më kishte lënë të vdekur në vend kjo cifël predhe, sesa të shikoja pasojat dëshpëruese të luftës sonë.»

«Para se të vdiste, babai e kishte lënë amanet  që asnjëri prej djemve të tij të mos vazhdonte shkollë ushtarake. Ndofta ngaqë ai vetë kishte qenë oficer gjithë  jetën  dhe  vdiq  i  zhgënjyer. Fati  e  solli  që  pikërsiht unë,  më  tersi  i fëmijëve, të përfundoja në një shkollë speciale ushtarake. Atje përgatiteshin kuadro për shërbimin sekret, organizmi drejtues i të cilit ishte DSJ [ Drejtoria e Sigurimit të Jashtëm ]. Ky ishte një institucion shumë i pushtetshëm. Aktiviteti ynë  përqendrohej kryesisht  jashtë  shtetit.  Në  gamën  e  misioneve  të  DSJsë përfshihej edhe likuidimi fizik i kundërshtarëve aktivë të regjimit të Tiranës, të cilët mund të ishin shqiptarë të arratisur ose detektivë të huaj. Në këto lloj misionesh ne na kishin aktivizuar qysh në moshën 21 vjeçare. «Për të siguruar bindjen tonë të detyruar, para se të fillonim aktivitetin jashtë shtetit DSJ na komunikonte pengjet familjare. Ata ishin dy prej njerëzve më të dashur të rrethit tonë familjar, të cilët do të ekzekutoheshin në mënyrë mafioze prej Sigurimit, në rast dezertimi nga ana jonë. Gjatë karrierës sime, ka pasur tre dezertime prej radhëve të DSJsë. 

Në të tre rastet ne na kanë shfaqur sekuenca filmike me aksidente automobilistike të improvizuara prej Sigurimit për zbatimin e dënimit me vdekje të pengjeve, ose me vrasje në forma nga më të ndryshmet. Ata e bënin një gjë të tillë për të na bindur se vdekja e pengjeve tanë ishte e sigurtë, po të dezertonim. Kështuqë, ca në saje të mashtrimit sistematik, ca  prej  papjekurisë së  moshës kur  fillonim  aktivitetin  dhe ca  për  shkak të rrezikut të pengjeve, DSJ arrinte të na detyronte të bëheshim mish për top, duke u futur në një rrugë pa kthim prapa. Rezultati: një dramë e vërtetë. Ndërsa babai im vdiq i zhgënjyer nga frutet e luftës partizane, unë jetoj i zhgënjer prej fruteve të luftës së ftohtë. Në këtë kamp pune, ku më përplasi regjimi të cilit i shërbeva aq shumë, unë përpiqem ta harroj të kaluarën time, por më kot. Megjithatë e keqja nuk mbaron këtu për mua.

«Edhe në këtë gjendje kaq të dëshpëruar, e ardhmja ime është përsëri e kërcënuar  për  arsye  që  unë  do  të  përpiqem  të  t'i  sqaroj.  Natyrisht, ti nuk ndryshon dot asgjë nga rrjedha e fatit tim, por rrëfimi im ka një qëllim të dyfishtë. E para, unë jam arrestuar befasisht dhe më duhet të çoj patjetër një amanet të rëndësishëm tek nëna ime, një amanet që do të ma lehtësonte vdekjen, po ta shkarkoja nga shpirti im i rënduar. E dyta, doja që dikush prej bashkëvuajtësve të  mi  ta  dinte  se  tekniku i  ndërtimit  Hamit  Meli  ka  qenë detektiv i DSJsë dhe, si i dënuar me kusht, mund të dalë kur të dëshirojë nga burgu, por veç për të rifilluar karrierën e mëparshme. Askujt nuk mund t'i shkojë ndërmend se unë mund të flas për një temë të tillë me një person, babai i të cilit mund ta ketë pasur ndonjëherë emrin në listat e zeza të DSJsë, si person për tu likujduar fizikisht. Për një sy të zakonshëm, kjo do të thotë që unë të ndodhem përballë një rreziku të dyfishtë tek ti. Pikërisht kanosja e këtij rreziku të dyfishtë e zbeh shumë dyshimin, se unë mund të flas me ty për të kaluarën time si detektiv. Ndërkohë qenë vendimtare edhe cilsitë që gjeta në personin tënd për një përçapje të tillë aspak të zakonshme.

Meli nxori cigaren e fundit nga paketa, flaku kutinë bosh nga dritarja, e ndezi  cigaren  dhe  po  bëhej  gati  të  fliste  përsëri,  kur  u  dëgjua  çanga  që lajmëronte zgjimin e kampit. Të dy u çuan menjëherë në këmbë, se dëgjuan hapat e policëve të shërbimit të brendshëm që po ngjisnin shkallët. Ata u futën shpejt në dhomën e gjumit.

----------


## Darius

*XVI   NËPËR LABIRINTET E NJË ÇËSHTJEJE DELIKATE*


_―Sekreti midis dy personave është sekret
Zoti; midis treve, është sekret i të gjithëve_.

Proverb persian


Qysh prej natës kur i hapi zemrën Diksit, kontaktet me të iu bënë kërkesë shpirtërore e dorës së parë Melit. Ndërkohë Diksi e mirëpriste praninë e Melit, por ai nuk bëhej asnjëherë nismëtar i asaj bisede të gjatë rrëfimtare, rreth së cilës do të vërtitej dialogu midis tyre, sa herë që do të ndodheshin vetëm. Tashmë Meli e kishte kapërcyer pengesën më të vështirë për të: prezantimin e portretit të tij të dikurshëm, me të cilin lidheshin kujtimet më të hidhura të jetës së tij të deriatëhershme. Ai nuk ndiente më asnjë vështirësi të hynte drejtpërdrejt në temën e preferuar, kur ndodhej vetëm me Diksin. Mirëbesimi ndaj atij që ia dëgjonte ofshamat i krijonte Melit një lirshmëri të tillë komunikimi, saqë ai shtjellonte skenat më tronditëse të rinisë së tij të përgjakur. Sa herë fliste për ato ngjarje, ish-detektivit i dukej sikur nxirte gulfa-gulfa vrerin e shpirtit të tij. Këtë lehtësim të përkohshëm e paguante me një çmin jo të vogël. Duke kujtuar të shkuarën tronditëse, ai përjetonte ato situata që ishte përpjekur mjaft t'i harronte, por nuk ia kishte dalë dot ndanë. Tani, duke folur, fytyra i ndizej shpuzë e herë-herë i zverdhej krejt, dhe jo rrallë në cepat e syve të kaltër shfaqeshin bula lotësh.

— Ti je i vetmi njeri me të cilin kam folur për brengat e mia – do t‘i thoshte ai Diksit një natë në minierë.

Këto kriza periodike ishin një kurim i pazëvendësueshëm për ndërgjegjen e tij të pllakosur nga pendesa. Në rrethanat ku gjendej, Meli po shikonte me sytë e tij të vërtetën lakuriq, barbarinë e atij regjimi për forcimin e themeleve të të cilit ai kishte derdhur gjakun e të tjerëve dhe të tijin: gjatë kryerjes së një misioni në Athinë, ai ishte plagosur paksa mbi rrëzën e kofshës së djathtë. Meli po i njihte nga fare pranë se cilët ishin armiqtë e popullit. Ish-detektivi i DSJsë e pohonte vetë se nuk do ta besonte kurrë ekzistencën e një gjendjeje të tillë në burgjet shqiptare, po të mos ishte bërë dëshmitar okular i saj. Më se një herë, ai ishte shprehur:

— Në qoftë se ka pasur ndonjë gjë të domosdoshme për mua në këtë botë, ka qenë pikërisht ky burg.

Një ditë, gjatë punës në minierë, ish-detektivi e thirri Diksin tek një stol dërrase afër daljes së një galerie horizontale pranë planit të pjerrët. Ishte vendi ku ata manovronin vagonat e njërës prej galerive. Atje ai i tregoi një vizatim të gdhendur bukur mbi dërrasën e stolit nga dora e stërvitur e ndonjë të burgosuri ordiner, të cilët kishin punuar më parë në atë minierë. Në të tregohej një zemër njeriu e përshkuar prej një thike. Kjo simbolizonte brengën që përjetonte autori i vizatimit nga ndarja prej ndonjë njeriu të shtrenjtë, sepse poshtë punimit lexohej: 

*përsëri do të kthehem.*

Duke i treguar këtë figurë me gisht, Meli i tha shokut të tij:

— Edhe zemra ime përshkohet prej një thike të tillë akulli. Ajo biseda e orëve të vona sikur filloi të ma shkrinte pak dhe dalëngadalë nisa të mbushem me frymë. Ndihmomë të çlirohem prej saj, sa më shumë të jetë e mundur. Prano vetëm të më dëgjosh, pa u mërzitur. Për ty kjo nuk është ndonjë sakrificë e madhe, kurse për mua është një shërbim i madh.


*


Një natë, ndërsa ata të dy po manovronin vagonat, njëri prej policëve të punës u afrua e u tha me një ton gazmor:

— Shtrëgohuni mirë sonte, se do të dalin mbi 90 vagona mineral.

— Gjynah që nuk u bëkan njëqind – ia ktheu me ironi Meli, duke përthyer qafën e çizmes së grisur.

— Farmak e ke atë gjuhë të shkretë, o mustaqe, por ne njëqind vagona do t'i bëjmë për inatin tënd – ia priti polici duke shtrënguar dhëmbët.

— Do t'i bëjnë thuaj, jo do t'i bëjmë – e korrigjoi Meli.

— Mbylle, mustaqe, se do të ta tregoj mirë gramatikën unë pastaj – iu hakërrua polici i bërë spec.

Diksi i vuri dorën në sup ortakut të punës dhe e shtyu drejt vagonit që duhej manovruar. Atë çast arriti një vagon i mbushur treçerek me mineral, mbi të cilin kishin vendosur një të burgosur të dëmtuar rëndë, që po rënkonte. Një vagon i dalë prej shinave e kishte ngjeshur të burgosurin e dëmtuar për anë të galerisë, duke e shembur keq. Prej dhimbjeve të mëdha, ai shante mbarë e prapë qeverinë që e kishte dënuar me heqje lirie dhe po i merrte jetën në punë të rëndë të detyruar. Polici dëgjonte dhe s'fliste, duke mos ditur çfarë t'i bënte të aksidentuarit. Ai ishte njëri prej punëtorëve më të mirë midis të burgosurve dhe gardianit i vinte më tepër keq që ai nuk do të bëhej më për punë. Ndërkohë puna u ndërpre për shkak avarie në njërën galeri, prej nga dilnin më shumë vagona me mineral. Polici u largua për të shoqëruar dy të burgosurit, që do të nxirnin jashtë të dëmtuarin. Duke përfituar nga rasti, Meli nisi trajtimin e temës qendrore të bisedave të tyre:

— Të kam thënë, Sazan, se jam i dënuar me kusht. Unë lirohem menjëherë prej burgut, në qoftë se pranoj të rikthehem në detyrën e detektivit. Pasi më arrestuan në Berat, më futën në një dhomë të veçantë në DP të Bredshme të atij qyteti.  Atje  më  erdhën dy  persona, të  cilët  m'u paraqitën si  përfaqësues të Sigurimit të KQ të partisë. Pa asnjë lloj hyrjeje, ata u futën drejt në temë:

«Para  dy  ditësh,  familja  juaj  u  ngrys  me  biografinë  më  të  mirë  në Gjirokastër dhe u gdhi me biografinë më të keqe. Ishit bijtë e një babai që ka luftuar qysh orët e para me brigadën e parë sulmuese dhe vdiq nga plagët e luftës çlirimtare, siç i kishte hije. Njëri prej vëllezërve të nënës suaj është hero i popullit, ndërsa tjetri dëshmor i luftës për çlirimin e vendit. Po t'iu shtoje këtyre fakteve të admirueshme edhe misionet e realizuara me sukses nga ti kur militoje në DSJ, nuk gjeje dot fjalë për të përshkruar meritat e familjes suaj. Ndërsa sot nuk gjen dot fjalë për të shprehur përmbysjen që ka ndodhur në familjen tuaj:

«Aktualisht ti je vëllai i një të arratisuri, në ndërgjegjen e të cilit ke ndikuar negativisht  me  sjelljen  tënde  arrogante  dhe  përçmuese  ndaj  realiteti  tonë shoqëror. Veç kësaj, tetë udhëtime të tuat me mision jashtë shtetit kanë qenë të kontrolluara nga vëzhgues të posaçëm. Ti je fotografuar në shtete të ndryshme duke biseduar me të arratisur politikë, një krim i rëndë ky që dënohet prej ligjeve në fuqi. Për këto dy arësye të  forta e meriton plotësisht arrestimin. Megjithatë partia, duke marrë parasysh edhe të kaluarën tënde si detektivi më rezultativ i shërbimit tonë sekret, s'ka ndërmend të të shtyjë në atë greminë, buzë së cilës ke shkuar me këmbët e tua. Ajo ka vendosur të të japë edhe një herë dorën.

«Duke thënë fjalët e fundit, ai nxori nga çanta dy fotografi dhe, pasi ma tregoi të parën, më pyeti:

— E njeh këtë person?

— Po, iu përgjigja.

«Ishte njëri prej ish-instruktorëve tanë, i arratisur në vitin 1969.

— Po këtë tjetrin? më pyeti, duke më treguar fotografinë e dytë.

— Edhe këtë e njoh – iu përgjigja sërish.

«Ishte një shoku im i profesionit, i arratisur qysh vitin e parë të aktivitetit, më 1971.
«Pastaj ai nxori nga çanta një fije letre të palosur me kujdes dhe ma zgjati duke më 
thënë:

— Lexoje me vëmendje dhe duam përgjigje përsa shtrohet në të.

«Hapa letrën dhe lexova:

Hamit Meli të lihet i lirë, me kusht që, pas një periudhe tranzitore dyjavore, të pranojë të rikthtehet në detyrën e tij të detektivit, me këtë mision të posaçëm: Brenda një periudhe katërvjeçare nga dita që do të rifillojë detyrën e detektivit  të  zbulojë  (i  ndihmuar  edhe  nga  burimet  e  tjera  informative  që disponon shërbimi ynë sekret) dhe të asgjësojë me çdo kusht personat që do t'i rekomandohen. Në rast mospranimi të këtij propozimi, Hamit Meli të mbahet nën arrest dhe t'iu dorëzohet organeve të hetuesisë. 

Për Komitetin Qendror të PPSH 

Manush Myftiu


«Kur personi që kisha përballë e llogariti se unë e përfundova së lexuari letrën, urdhëroi me një ton të prerë:

— Vendos dhe përgjigju!

— Dua të mendohem – i thashë – Ndërkohë dua të më sillni dhe pak ujë, se kam etje.

— Jo vetëm ujë, por edhe raki, të cilën ti e do aq shumë – shtoi ai.

«Personi tjetër që e shoqëronte nxori nga çanta një shishe 0,5 kg raki rrushi e mandej të dy dolën jashtë, duke më thënë:

— Ne po largohemi, që të mendohesh në qetësi. Pas një ore do të kthehemi të marrim përgjigjen përfundimtare.

«Duke dalë, ata e mbyllën derën me çelës nga jashtë.


*


«Dilema ime ishte e vështirë. Pas gjashtë vjetësh shërbimi si detektiv, DSJ më kishte pezulluar nga detyra. Shkak u bë alkoolizimi im kronik, si pasojë e të cilit m'u dobësua mjaf vetëkontrolli. Villja vrer pa doganë kundër regjimit që i kisha  shërbyer, duke  përdorur si  shkak çdo  dukuri të  rëndomtë të  jetës  së përditshme që më ngacmonte nervat. Pas disa paralajmërimesh, më pezulluan pa afat nga puna, në pritje të reagimit tim. Unë e intensifikova më tej përdorimin e alkoolit. Në këtë drejtim ndikoi mjaft edhe mungesa e dëshirës për tu rikthyer në profesionin e mëparshëm. Ndërkohë DSJ më dërgonte sinjale, se do të ishte e gatshme të më riaktivizonte, sapo të jepja shenjat e para të përmirësimit të sjelljes sime. Ndërsa unë bëja të kundërtën. «Për shkak të rrahjes së një polici në hotel Turizmi në Gjirokastër, më dënuan gjashtë muaj burg. Edhe atëherë më propozuan të ma falnin burgun, me kusht që të rifilloja detyrën e detektivit. Preferova vuajtjen e dënimit. Ndihesha shumë i lodhur nga nervat si prej profesionit të dikurshëm, ashtu edhe prej realitetit të zymtë shqiptar. Sikur të kisha arritur të arratisesha siç mendoja, do të isha tërhequr në jetën private, për të harruar gjithçka. Kujtesa ime e fortë më kishte ndihmuar shumë gjatë  veprimtarisë si  detektiv.  Po  aq  shumë  po  më shqetësonte ajo pas braktisjes së profesionit, mbasi nuk më linte të harroja.

Harresa është një dukuri e rëndomtë me kosto të lartë: ajo vjen për të prishur punë, kur njeriu nuk e do, dhe e refuzon ftesën e tij, kur njeriu dëshiron të harrojë. «Pas arrestimit në Berat, DSJ përfitoi prej rrethanave për të më vendosur përballë alternativës së vështirë: burg ose rikthim në detyrën e detektivit. Kur dy përfaqësuesit e KQPPSH erdhën në dhomën ku më kishin mbyllur, unë e kisha pirë të shumtën e rakisë. Pa pritur pyetje prej tyre, u ktheva përgjigjen e përgatitur:

— Nuk mund ta pranoj propozimin tuaj.

«Kryesori prej atyre të dyve u prish në fytyrë. Me sa dukej ishte përgatitur shpirtërisht  për  të  kundërtën,  mbasi  duhej  ta  kishte  marrë  si  fillim  pazari kërkesën time për tu menduar. Pas një heshtjeje të shkurtër, ai pyeti me një ton të vrazhdë:

— Cila është arsyeja e refuzimit?

—  Personi i  parë  ka  qenë  njëri  prej  instruktorëve më  të  përgatitur  të shkollës sonë (ai na mësonte përdorimin e thikës). Këtë fakt e dinë mirë të gjithë ata që e kanë njohur nga afër. Kështuqë ai mbetet gjithmonë superior në konsideratën time si ish-nxënës i tij. I dyti ka qenë shoku im i ngushtë. Edhe këtë gjë e dinë ata që i lidhte puna me ne. Megjithëse ka dhjetë vjet që unë nuk e kam parë, po të vihem përballë tij, e di që nuk do të më bëjë dora ta godit, mbasi me të më lidhin shumë kujtime. Përveç kësaj, askush nuk më siguron dot se ata të dy nuk janë aktivizuar me ndonjë shërbim sekret të huaj, i cili aktualisht i ka në mbrojtje.

— Edhe ashtu mund të jetë; prandaj të është lënë në dispozicion një goxha kohë: katër vjet!

— Sidoqoftë, unë e vlerësoj të pamundur realizimin e këtyre dy misioneve nga ana ime. Vazhdoni veprimet tuaja.

— Këtu përfundojnë veprimet tona. Më tej, janë të tjerë ata që do të merren me ty, pasi të largohemi ne. Para se të ndahemi, po të themi edhe këto fjalë: ke për të vuajtur aq shumë, saqë do të na kërkosh por nuk do të na gjesh dot më. Megjithatë nuk po ta mbyllim plotësisht derën edhe kësaj here, me qëllimin e mirë që në  horizontin e së ardhmes tënde të afërt të mos shikosh vetëm tela me gjemba. Po të bëjmë të ditur këtë adresë të shkurtër (ajo përbëhej nga katër fjalë dhe një numër). Fiksoje mirë në kujtesë. Qysh prej këtij çasti e deri sa të plotësohen dy vjet, kurdoherë që mund të ndryshosh qëndrim ndaj ofertës sonë, mjafton t'i thuash hetuesit (gjatë proçesit hetimor) të transmetojë në emër tënd fjalën "dakord" në këtë adresë dhe ti menjëherë do të lirohesh, sipas kushteve që lexove në letrën që të paraqitëm. Kur të jesh në kamp, mjafton një copë letër në këtë adresë me të njëjtën fjalë dhe përsëri do të lirohesh, gjithmonë sipas të njëjtave kushte. Mbetsh me shëndet!

«Pas këtij takimi, më kaluan direkt në hetuesi speciale, ku më katandisën të ecja  tre  muaj këmbadoras. Më shkatërruan veshkën e  djathtë,  më  bënë me sëmundje zemre dhe ma acaruan më tej sistemin e dëmtuar nervor me seanca elektroshoku. Megjithë këto tortura shkatërrimtare për organizmin tim, unë nuk pranova asnjërën prej akuzave që më bënin. Megjithatë ky fakt nuk i pengoi fare të më dënonin me 17 vjet burg. Por kjo nuk ka më aq rëndësi. Njeriu merret me të shkuarën, kur nuk e kërcënon e ardhmja. Pikërisht këtu ―më  vret këpuca mua.

«Muajin e ardhshëm, në gusht, plotësohen dy vjet nga afati që më kanë caktuar ata për tu menduar. Refuzimet përfundimentare të këtyre lloj ofertash DSJ i vlerëson si ―dezertim nga detyra shtetërore me rëndësi të posaçme‖  dhe autorët e tyre i gjykon e i dënon në mungesë. Dhe, ç'është më e keqja, vendimet e dënimeve me vdekje të kësaj natyre ekzekutohen në heshtje. Raste të tilla ka pasur edhe kur unë militoja pranë DSJsë. Në rrethanat e mia, një helmin nëpërmjet ushqimit është mënyra më e thjeshtë dhe më e sigurtë për të më hequr qafe. 


— Ushqimi këtu gatuhet dhe ndahet prej të burgosurve. Është e pamundur që ata të pranojnë të bashkëpunojnë me të burgosur për veprime sekrete kaq të rëndësishme – e kundërshtoi Diksi idenë e ish-detektivit.

— Ashtu është. Mirëpo kur unë vazhdoja aktivitetin në DSJ, kisha marrë vesh nëpërmjet shokëve të profesionit, se në raste të veçanta Sigurimi fuste në burgun e Burrelit ndonjë agjent të tij si të burgosur. Ai kontrollonte nga brenda situatën e burgut në përgjithësi dhe persona të caktuar, në veçanti. Një agjent i tillë mund të bënte ç'të donte me jetën e të burgosurve realë, pa i shkuar askujt ndërmend se nga i kishte ardhur e keqja. Të njëjtën ndërhyrje ata mund ta bëjnë ku t'ua dojë puna. Këtë problem po e diskutoj me ty jo se mund t'i gjendet zgjidhje, por për të mos qenë i panjohur për ty. Ashtu siç dëshiroja që dikush ta dinte se unë nuk kam qenë vetëm teknik ndërtimi në jetën e lirë, po ashtu dëshiroj që ti ta dish se ndonjë vdekje e befasishme e imja nuk do të jetë pa shkak të jashtëm. Diksit i erdhi keq për pozitën e vështirë të bashkëvuajtësit. Në qoftë se brenda televa me gjemba mbretëronte pasiguria e përgjthshme, për Melin kishte shkaqe suplementare pasigurie, edhe më kërcënuese. Ai asnjëherë dhe në asnjë rrethanë s'mund të ishte i qetë.

«E keqja s'paska fund as brënda kësaj të keqeje njerëzore - burgut», – mendoi Diksi, tek po shikonte bashkëvuajtësin në siklet të shumëfishtë. Me keqardhje të dukshme, ai i tha Melit:

— Më dhimbsesh, Hamit, por veç funksionit të dëshmitarit të heshtur, nuk mund të luaj dot rol tjetër në dobinë tënde. S'kanë thënë kot: «Më mirë një fund i tmerrshëm, sesa një tmerr pa fund.»

Për çduinë e Diksit, Meli i regjur me pusitë e vdekjes mendonte ndryshe:

— Gjendja nuk do të jetë gjithmonë njëlloj, Sazan. Me plotësimin e afatit dyvjeçar, unë do të shpëtoj në ndonjë formë prej tyre: ose do të më heqin qafe, ose do të më hiqen qafe. Cilado që të ndodhë, për mua nuk është e papritur.


*


Javët kalonin e bashkë me to edhe turnet e punës. Herë punonin ditën e flinin natën, herë punonin natën e flinin pjesërisht ditën. Për çudi, me afrimin e gushtit, Meli po tregohej më i kënaqur dhe nganjëherë i thoshte shokut të tij duke qeshur:

— Vapa ikën me gushtin, thotë populli. Në qoftë se vapa e sivjetme nuk do të më marrë me vete, do të përjetojmë bashkë një vjeshtë të freskët, si nga klima natyrore dhe nga ajo njerëzore.

Por koha nuk i vërtetoi parashikimet e tij. Ndonëse pas gushtit po kalonte edhe shtatori, pikërisht atëherë, kur ai mendonte se ―e kishin fshirë nga lista‖, i ndodhi e patritura më e madhe.

----------


## Darius

*XVII   NË KURTHIN E PROFESIONIT*

_―Asgjë nuk ndodh kurrë pa shkak_.

Xh. Eduards


Më 29 shtator 1983 Meli dhe Diksi punonin turni i dytë në minierë. Në orën dy pasdite niseshin për në punë. Paradite, pas leximit të detyrueshëm të shtypit, ata kishin shkuar të ngushëllonin një bashkëvuajtës për vdekjen e babait. Pas ngushëllimit, të dy u nisën për në dhomën e fjetjes, për tu shtrirë një copë herë, para se të niseshin për në punë. Melin dikush e thirri dhe mbeti prapa, ndërsa Diksi shkoi e u shtri në dhomë. Pasi hëngrën drekë, u nisën për në punë. Vetëm rrugës për në minierë, Diksi e kuptoi se shoku i tij ishte bërë tym, pavarësisht se përpiqej të mos binte në sy. 

Ata shkuan më shpejt se çdo ditë tjetër tek vendi i punës. Mbasi i bëri shenjë Diksit që të mos fliste, ortaku i tij i punës filloi të kontrollonte rreth stolit të drunjtë, në kapakun pa poç qelqi të një feneri dritash të mbërthyer në faqe të galerisë dhe në çdo vend të mjedisit rrotull, ku, sipas mendimit të tij, mund të vendosej ndonjë aparat regjistrimi për zërin. Si u sigurua mirë, ai u ul në stolin e drunjtë, ndezi një cigare, i dha edhe Diksit një (veprim ky që u paraprinte shpesh bisedave të tij serioze ) e mandej filloi të sqaronte:

— Pikërisht tani, kur unë mendoja se gjithçka do të mbulohej gradualisht nga harresa, ndodhi e kundërta. Personi që më thirri kur po shkonim bashkë në dhomën e fjetjes për të pushuar, pasi u afrua, më tha:

— Hamit, a mund të ndez pak cigaren?

«Kur unë i zgjata cigaren që të ndizte të tijën, të cilën e kishte në buzë, ai shpalosi paksa njërën anë të jakës së xhaketës, ku shquante emblema e DSJsë. Pastaj më pyeti i buzëqeshur:

— Si je me shëndet, Shkëmbi?

«Ai  po  më  fliste  kështu  me  pseudonimin  që  unë  kam  përdorur  gjatë kryerjes së shumicës së misioneve si detektiv. U trondita shumë, por nuk lëviza prej vendit. Pasi ndezi cigaren (natyrisht për të justifikuar thirrjen time), ai vazhdoi pa e fikur buzëqeshjen e shtirë:

— Sot e tutje unë do të shërbej si ndërlidhësi yt sekret me DSJnë. Qendra më ka autorizuar të të njoftoj, se je urgjentisht i thirrur për tu riaktivizuar në detyrën e detektivit. Kaq për sot, vetëm sinjalizimi. Nesër do të bisedojmë gjatë e gjerë dhe do të më japësh përgjigje për ofertën. Ndërkohë dua të të kujtoj se biseda që po zhvillojmë është duke u incizuar.

«Tek vështroja atë fytyrë-maske, tek dëgjoja zërin e tij të më fliste për "riaktivizim", po më bëhej të bërtisja me të madhe dhe të lajmëroja gjithë të burgosurit, se bashkë me ta hante e flinte një oficer sigurimi i maskuar. Ndërkaq e mblodha veten dhe e pyeta:

— A e di ndonjë oficer i komandës se kush je ti në të vërtet?

— Vetëm njëri. Për sot nuk duhet ta zgjasim më. Nesër brigada juaj shkon përsëi mbasdite në punë. Pas leximit  kolektiv të  shtypit, në  orën 11  do  të takohemi në dhomën ku fle brigada e ndërtimit. Paradite ata janë në punë dhe dhoma e tyre është bosh. Nesër kam shumë gjëra për të të thënë dhe besoj se do të merremi vesh bashkë. Mirëupafshim nesër në orën 11. 

«Ai u largua serbes-serbes, si të ishte ndonjë shok i vjetër burgu. Ndërsa unë mbeta edhe disa çaste pa lëvizur prej vendit. Pastaj, me këmbët që i tërhiqja zvarrë, erdha e u shtriva në dhomë. Ishte ndofta hera e parë që më erdhi aq keq për veten time. Ç'fat i zi! mendoja. Kur unë përpiqesha të të kujtoja sa më rrallë (se ti nuk harroesh dot kurrë, moj e kaluar torturuese!), gjithçka po nis nga e para. Ky paska qenë vërtet një mallëkim.
Kur pushoi së foluri, Meli po merrte frymë me zor.

----------


## Darius

*XVIII   BASHKË NË MINIERËN E NXEHTË DHE NË LUFTËN E FTOHTË
*

_―Meqë nuk mbetej rrugë tjetër, ai zgjodhi këtë formë heroizmi: të qëndronte besnik_.

M. Burbun


Ngjarja e tronditi Diksin. Papritmas ai e pa veten në qendër të një cikloni, pasojat e të cilit nuk mund të parashikoheshin. Natyrisht, zgjidhja më e qetë e situatës së komplikuar vrullshëm do të ishte pranimi i ofertës së DSJ prej Melit dhe dalja e tij nga burgu. Vetëm kjo mbyllje kapitulli do të shmangte rrezikun që kanoste drejtpërdrejt Melin dhe tërthorazi Diksin. Mirëpo kjo mbetej një e drejtë ekskluzive e Melit: i takonte atij të vendoste për të ardhmen e vet. Diksi mund t‘i bënte vetëm ndonjë sugjerim të kujdesshëm. Përndryshe Meli kishte të drejtë të dyshonte në qëndrimin e Diksit, për të mbajtur të njëjtat marrëdhënie me të edhe pas acarimit të mundshëm të komunikimit të tërthortë të ish-detektivit me DSJnë. Kjo ishte një thikë me dy presa, mbasi distancimin e Diksit prej tij, në rast refuzimi të ofertës së re të DSJsë, Meli kishte të drejtë ta interpretonte edhe si një kërcënim të tërthortë për të ardhmen e tij. Ai mund të mendonte se, në rast rreziku eventual, Diksi do ta përdorte ndoshta sekretin e tij të rëndësishëm si varkë shpëtimi.

Në ato rrethana sa komplekse aq edhe delikate, Diksi ishte i detyruar të merrte një vendim të qartë e të prerë, të cilin duhej t‘ia bënte të ditur pa asnjë rezervë bashkëvuajtësit, që i kishte besuar jetën e tij. Ndërkohë ai e kuptonte mirë se nga anonte balanca e gjykimit të Melit. Në rast se ky do të kishte qenë i prirur për ta pranuar ofertën e DSJsë për rifillimin e detyrës së detektivit, këtë gjë do ta kishte bërë qysh ditën e arrestimit në Berat. Ose gjatë torturave të rënda në kuadër të hetuesisë speciale. Ose gjatë afatit dyvjeçar që i kishin lënë për tu menduar. Tekefundit do ta kishte pranuar edhe tani që DSJ i trokiti në portën e kampit të Qafë–Barit dhe ndërlidhësi i saj priste përgjigje prej tij. Pse do ta vinte në dijeni Diksin për kontaktin me ndërlidhësi sekret në kamp, nëse Meli kishte ndërmend ta pranonte ofertën e fundit të DSJsë? Aktualisht Diksi ndodhej para një alternative të qartë: ose aleat deri në vdekje me Melin që i besoi aq shumë, ose të përgjunjej prej përmasave të rrezikut e ta komplikonte më keq situatën, mbasi ish-detektivi me përvojë kishte të drejtë ta shikonte me dyshim personin, që i kishte besuar sekretin. 

Pra, nëse në rastin e parë i rrezikohej vetëm jeta, në rastin e dytë rreziku i jetës nuk pakësohej  fare,  përkundrazi,  veçse  do  të  mbartte  edhe  thyerjen  morale, injorimin. Diksi ishte 36 vjeç dhe qyshse kishte njohur veten ai kishte pranuar të hiqte të zitë e ullirit, për hir të dinjitetit. Mjaft të deklasuar si ai e kishin gjetur fjalën me Sigurimin dhe flirtonin me të për një jetesë të pështirë. Ai vetë kishte pasur gjithmonë neveri prej pazarllëqeve, që e shndërronin personalitetin e njeriut në një leckë wc-je të Sigurimit. Prandaj ai nuk ia lejonte vetes kurrë të manifestonte lëkundjen më të vogël në këto kryqëzime të udhëve të fatit. Aq më tepër që Diksi e kishte tashmë të qartë se agjenti i DSJsë me maskë të burgosuri – ndërlidhësi sekret – i kishte studjuar me imtësi marrëdhëniet e Melit me të burgosurit e tjerë dhe i kishte transmetuar relacione të posaçme qendrës për gjithçka. Pothuajse gjithë kohën e lirë në kamp Meli e Diksi e kalonin së bashku, qysh prej rrëfimit të ish-detektivit. Në rast se Meli, sipas të gjitha gjasave, do ta refuzonte përsëri ofertën e DSJsë dhe Diksi do të shkëputej prej tij, ndërlidhësi do t‘ia transmetonte këtë menjëherë DSJsë. Pse kjo ndarje e papritur midis këtyre dy bashkëvuajtësve, pikërisht në një moment të tillë? Ky do të ishte një tjetër ekspozim ndaj rrezikut.

Nga ana tjetër, a kishte kompensim më të mirë për 36 vjetët e skëterrshëm të jetës së Diksit, i cili e kishte kaluar fëmijërinë në internim dhe po thinjej në burg ku i duhej të vuante edhe nëntë vjet akoma, sesa lufta kundër diktaturës vrastare? Të ndihmonte për ta privuar DSJnë prej detektivit të saj më të mirë, nuk ishte një arritje e vogël për Diksin nga pozicioni i të burgosurit politik.


*

Mbasi i kishte përshkruar detajet sfilitëse të dialogut të tij me ndërlidhësin sekret të DSJsë, Meli e kishte fiksuar shikimin mbi fytyrën e Diksit. Kuptohej që ai po priste me ankth reagimin e bashkëvuajtësit, që e njihte tashmë me hollësi të kaluarën e ish-detektivit. Diksi buzëqeshi para se t‘i përgjigjej:

— As që bëhet fjalë se unë mund të ndryshoj qëndrim ndaj teje, Hamit, prej rrethanave të reja që u krijuan. Ti ma besove sekretin tënd jetik, pa e parashikuar një zhvillim të tillë të ngjarjeve. Unë të falënderoj për këtë dhe të jap fjalën se do të jemi bashkë deri në fund të kësaj furtune që sapo ka nisur. Veç dëshiroj që, sot e tutje, ti ta kontrollosh më mirë veten në koniukturat e reja që do të krijohen në mënyrë të paevitueshme. Qoftë edhe për sedër profesionale, ti nuk duhet t‘iu japësh rast me fjalorin tënd të shthurur  spiunëve të burgut, që të përfitojnë prej pakujdesive të tua për të ulur dënimin e tyre duke dëmtuar ty.

— Si çdo njeri, edhe unë kam dobësitë e mia, Sazan. Por situata tashmë ka ndryshar kryekëput; të njëjtën gjë do të bëj edhe unë.

— E ke vendosur përfundimisht për ta refuzuar ofertën e re të DSJsë?

— Profesioni i detektivit më ka mësuar të mos lë asgjë pezull në jetë, mbasi qëndrimet e lëkundura sjellin gjithmonë pasoja të padëshirueshme. Torturat në hetuesinë speciale, mbasi i kisha shërbyer gjashtë vjet në frontet e luftës së heshtur diktaturës, persekutimi që po i bëjnë familjes sime duke i ndërprerë edhe korrespondencën me mua dhe situata e tmerrshme e kampeve të punës, që po i shikoj me sytë e mi, ma kanë forcuar bindjen, se kundërshtimi i rikthimit në detyrën e detektivit është një prej vendimeve më të drejta që kam marrë në jetë. Aq më tepër që unë nuk do të jem më i vetëm në luftën e pabarabartë që na pret. Më fal, miku im, që po të implikoj në një çështje të vështirë, e cila mund të të kushtojë jetën. Ti ke vuajtur shumë dhe më vjen keq që ngjarjet rrodhën kështu. Por edhe e kaluara ime është e dhimbshme. Në këtë situatë kërcënuese le të luftojmë së bashku kundër armikut tonë të përbashkët!

Dy shokët besnikë i shtrënguan dorën njëri-tjetrit.

----------


## Darius

*XIX  PËRBALLË NDËRLIDHËSIT SEKRET*

_―Për të dalë mirë nga një bashkëbisedim duhet admiruar pak, dëgjuar shumë, nuk bën
të pretendosh se je mendjehollë, por ta tregosh atë tek të tjerët me sa të mundesh_.

B. Franklin


Të nesërmen Meli hyri në dhomën e caktuar disa minuta më herët. Pas pak atje shkoi ndërlidhësi. Pas përshëndetjes së rastit, Meli i hodhi një sy trupit mesatar, por të lidhur mirë të ―lajmëtarit të furtunës‖ dhe i tha:

— Me shëndet qenke goxha mirë.

— Se ushqehem mirë – u përgjigj tjetri duke qeshur. – Ti e di që dietat i kemi të larta. Apo kujton se mbahem me gjellën e kazanit të kampit?

— Prej sa kohësh je ―i burgosur‖?

— Afërsisht, nëntë vjet.

Ai i zgjati Melit paketën me filtër. Ky nuk e mori cigaren. Ndërlidhësi e ndezi për vete me një çakmak të bukur. I burgosuri ndezi një cigare nga paketa e tij dhe thumboi bashkëbiseduesin:

— Paske çakmak me gaz sot, nuk ke nevojë për ndihmën time të ndezësh cigaren.

— Sot ka nevojë shteti për ndihmën tënde, Hamit. Urdhëro lexoje këtë letër. 

Ai i zgjati Melit një rryp të gjatë letre speciale mjaft të hollë, të mbështjellë në formën e një cilindri të vogël. Ish-detektivi e shtjelloi letrën dhe lexoi:

_Për interesa të larta shtetërore, ju ofrohet prej DSJsë një detyrë e rangut të parë në kuadrin e një misioni me rëndësi të posaçme, i koduar ―Misioni  i Madh‖.  Për riaftësimin tuaj fizik e profesional do të merren këto masa:

Do të kuroheni gjashtë deri në tetë muaj në një nga klinikat më të mira të botës. Koha e vuajtjes së hetuesisë dhe burgut do t'ju kompensohen në të holla me dhjetëfishin e rrogës që keni pasur si detektiv i Sigurimit të Jashtëm të Shtetit. Shuma arrin shifrën 740 mijë lekë (të reja) dhe do ti jepet në dorë nënës suaj. Të gjithë  të afërmit tuaj (vëllezer e motra familjarisht) do të grupohen në Tiranë, duke u sistemuar në punë të përshtatshme.

Ju do të merrni kontakt me specialistë të aftë, për të rifreskuar dhe riaftësuar reflekset tuaja të mirënjohura profesionale. Në qoftë se do të keni ndonjë kërkesë apo dëshirë, plotësimi i së cilës varet prej nesh, nuk do të na mungojë aspak vullneti që t'jua realizojmë. E njëjta gatishmëri duhet t'ju karakterizojë edhe ju në përgjigje të ofertës sonë. 

Mospranimi ju ngarkon me përgjegjësi të rëndë.

Për Komitetin Qendror të PPSH

Nexhmije Hoxha_


Kur mbaroi së lexuari letrës, Meli e pyeti ndërlidhësi me një ton habie:

— Ç‘lidhje ka drejtoresha e Institutit të studimeve marksiste–leniniste, që firmos këtë letër, me shërbimin sekret shqiptar?

— Nuk mud t‘i përgjigjem kësaj pyetjeje. Atë do t‘ua përcjell shefave në Tiranë, të cilët mund të më autorizojnë për përgjigjen. Tani hidhi një sy kësaj fotografie. Megjithëse Meli i kishte vënë detyrë vetes që të mos shprehte asnjë lloj ndjenje në bashkëbisedim me ndërlidhësin, pamja e fotografisë e tronditi. Ky sukses i parashikuar bëri që ndërlidhësit t‘i qeshte nuri. Në fotografi paraqitej vëllai i arratisur i Hamitit, Dari Meli, me pranga në duar, dalë para godinës së DSJsë. Megjithëse ishte i prangosur, Dariu qeshte. Kjo tregonte se fotografia ishte përgatitur enkas për ish-detektivin e burgosur. Pas triumfit të çastit, ndërlidhësi e pa të arsyeshme të bënte sqarimet e nevojshme:

— Yt vëlla është vënë në shërbim të DSJsë. Aktualisht nuk ndodhet në Tiranë. Shefat mendojnë se ai po punon mirë. Para se të më kthesh përgjigjen që duhet t‘i transmetoj qendrës lidhur me ofertën e saj, puna e kërkon që ti të mendosh edhe për fatin e mëtejshëm të vëllait më të ri nga ti. Unë kam këtu disa hape të posaçme, të cilat e ngrejnë temperaturën deri në dyzet gradë celsius. Po të pish një prej tyre tani, pas një ore ne do të jemi duke udhëtuar bashkë për në spital, pra, për në DSJ. 

— Një veprim i tillë është i pamundur për mua. Unë jam më tepër i sëmurë nga sa mendon qendra. Nuk ka kurim mjekësor që mund të më rikthejë qetësinë nervore dhe reflekset e mia të dikurshme profesionale.

— Kjo është arsyeja e refuzimit të ofertës?

— Të duket e pamjaftueshme?

— E mjaftueshme, natyrisht, por e evitueshme. Për riaftësimin tënd shëndetësor e profesional do të firmosin profesorë të mjekësisë më të zhvilluar bashkëkohore.

— Nuk ka profesor mjekësie që të firmosë sinqerisht për rimëkëmbjen e shëndetit tim të shkatërruar. Veshka ime e djathtë është e dëmtuar dhe unë urinoj gjak shpesh. Sistemin nervor e kam të acaruar tej mase. Krizat e zemrës më janë bërë kronike. Në gjumin e shqetësuar që bëj, unë flas përçart dhe pa dashje dekonspiroj vetveten. Qendra flet përkundruall, pa e njohur nga afër gjendjen time shëndetësore.

— Jo, s‘është ashtu, Hamit, gabohesh. Ndryshe nga ç‘mendon ti, ne kemi kohë që të vëzhgojmë. Unë kam qenë edhe në kampin e Ballshit për gjashtë muaj që ti qëndrove atje. Edhe këtu bashkë kemi ardhur. Po të duash, mund të të them edhe numrin e vagonave që ke manovruar deri sot në planin e pjerrët. 

—  Një  vëzhgim  i  sipërfaqshëm nuk  i  konstaton  dot  anomalitë  e  mia nervore dhe organike.

— Detyra ime është që të të sqaroj ofertën dhe udhëzimet e qendrës, jo të ushtroj trysni psikologjike mbi ty, Hamit. Përfundimisht ti do të vendosësh vetë për përgjigjen që unë duhet t‘i transmetoj qendrës. Veç duhet të mbash parasysh faktin, se refuzimi kategorik nuk do të kalojë pa pasoja për ty.

— Pasojat mund të jenë edhe më të rënda, në qoftë se paaftësia ime bëhet shkak për dështimin e Misionit të Madh.

— Qendra më ka udhëzuar gjithashtu të të njoftoj, se duhet të pranosh të futesh në ndonjë punë të përshtatshme këtu në kamp. P. sh. të peshosh ushqimet e furnizimit ditor të kuzhinës së kampit. Ky është vend pune pa telashe dhe nuk ke  të  bësh  fare  me  të  burgosurit e  shumtë.  Kjo  mund  të  ndikojë  edhe  në përmirësimin e gjendjes tënde shëndetësore.

— Faleminderit për interesimin, por unë nuk dua punë më të mirë nga ajo që po bëj.

— Jo, në minierë ti nuk do të hysh më; ky është vendim i qendrës. Nejse, këtu jemi e do të flasim përsëri bashkë. Ke gjë për të thënë nga ana jote?

— Po. Pavarësisht se ne do të vazhdojmë të jemi të dy në të njëjtin kamp,
dëshiroj të mos më shqetësosh, me përjashtim të rasteve kur do ta rekomandojë qendra diçka të tillë.

— Pse kjo? pyeti i habitur ndërlidhësi, duke ndezur një cigare tjetër.

Meqenëse Meli nuk iu përgjigj fare kësaj pyetjeje, që nuk kishte lidhje me thelbin e çështjes, ndërlidhësi i tha:

— Në rast se nuk ke gjë tjetër për të shtuar, mund të largohesh. Bashkë do të kontaktojmë vetëm me rekomandim të DSJsë.

Duke thënë këto fjalë, ai u shtri mbi dyshekun ku ishte ulur. Meli doli pa e përshëndetur. Duke konstatuar se punët po i merrnin rrokullimën, veshët i gumëzhinin e shikimin nuk e kishte të qartë si gjithmonë.

----------


## Darius

*XX   PIKËNISJA E SFIDËS SË MADHE*

_―Të dish të besosh është një cilësi shumë e rrallë, që tregon një mprehtësi të ngritur mbi nivelin e së përgjithshmes_.

P. dë Gondí


Të nesërmen, më 1 tetor 1983, Meli u përjashtua nga puna në minierë sipas organikës së re mujore. Të njëjtën ditë, tetëdhjetë të burgosur të kampit të Spaçit u transferuan në atë të Qafë–Barit. Dy autobuza plot me të burgosur duarlidhur ishin vënë në  mes  nga  dy  makina  me  ushtarë të  armatosur, policë  e  qena ndjekjeje. Ata arritën në kampin e Qafë-Barit rreth orës dy pasdite. Qysh atë ditë u bë shpërndarja e tyre nëpër brigada pune me turne. Shumë prej këtyre të burgosurve kishin qenë me raport mjekësor, të paaftë për punë nëntokësore. Mirëpo numri fillestar i të burgosurve që punonin në minierën e Qafë–Barit ishte zvogëluar dukshëm, ngaqë shumë prej tyre ishin sëmurur si pasojë e kushteve të rënda të minierës.

Në këto rrethana, duke mos pasur rezerva forcash të tjera (arrestimet nga jeta e lirë ishin kufizuar disi) Drejtoria e Kampe-Burgjeve dërgoi në kampin e Spaçit një komision ―mjeko-ligjor‖ të përbërë kryesisht prej hetuesish. Këta konstatuan se shumica e të burgosurve të Spaçit, deri atëherë të pajisur me raport paaftësie për punë nëntokësore, ishin përmirësuar nga ana shëndetësore. Pasi ua hoqën raportet mjekësore, i dërguan në minierën e Qafë-Barit, ku shëndeti i tyre do të merrte goditjen fatale. Ditën tjetër, më 2 tetor, kartelisti i kampit të Qafë-Barit e thirri Melin në zyrë. Duke qenë vetëm për vetëm me ish-detektivin, ai hyri drejt në temë:

— Jam oficer i DSJsë. Kam urdhër të të sistemoj në atë vend  pune që do të të pëlqente, prej këtyre që kemi brenda kampit.

— Ju faleminderit, nuk dëshiroj asnjë lloj pune të ofruar me porosi nga lart. Meqenëse keni vendosur të mos më lejoni të hyj më në minierë, të paktën më caktoni të punoj në brigadën e ndëritmit, thjesht si punëtor.

— Pse thjeshtë si punëtor? ia ktheu kartelisti i habitur. – Ti je teknik ndërtimi i diplomaur. Kjo është e regjistruar edhe në kartelën tënde personale; besoj se ti e di këtë.

— Sigurisht që e  di, por unë ndihem më  mirë punëtor krahu, sesa të merrem me drejtimin e punimeve. Siç e dini, vuaj nga nervat dhe mund të mos sillem si duhet me bashkëvuajtësit e mi.

— Si të duash. Jam gjithashu i autorizuar të të them, se për çdo problem që mund të të lindë, duhet të kërkosh menjëherë takim me mua. Në rast se do të ndërrosh mendje përsa i përket çështjes së punës, unë jam gati që të të sistemoj në çdo kohë atje ku do të dëshirosh. 

— Faleminderit, por nuk besoj se do të ndërroj mendje ndonjëherë, – ia ktheu Meli, duke u mëshuar fjalëve të fundit.

Për të zgjidhur problemin e strehimit të të burgosurve që do të vinin prej kampit  të  Spaçit,  mbi  tarracën  e  depove  dhe  të  bibliotekës  së  kampit  të Qafë-Barit u ndërtua urgjentisht një kapanon prej dërrase rreth 25 m i gjatë e 6 m i gjerë. Këtij kapanoni të drunjtë të burgosurit i ngjitën nofkën maune. Me sistemimin e ri të brigadave, pas përjashtimit nga nëntoka Melin e çuan për të fjetur pikërisht në maune. Ai nuk ishte më në njëjtën dhomë me Diksin. Tani Meli takohej me shokun e tij vetëm në oborr, kur ai kthehej nga puna Atë 2 tetor 1983 Sazani punonte turni i parë në minierë. Kur u kthye pasdite në kamp, Meli i doli përpara:

— Me të ngrënë bukë, të pres të vish lart tek sheshi, ku pimë kafenë. Atje do të më gjesh.

Ndryshe nga herët e tjera, Diksi hëngri bukë me të shpejtë dhe shkoi ku e priste shoku. Besnik i rregullit të tij të përhershëm në prag të bisedave serioze, Meli i dha atij një cigare, ia ndezi (vetë e kishte të ndezur) dhe mandej nisi të fliste pak i impresionuar. Në të vërtet ajo ç‘ka i kishte ndodhur do të justifikonte edhe emocione akoma më forta.


*


Në orën nëntë Meli kishte shkuar të pinte kafen e mëngjesit tek një kënd i sheshit sipër kampit, si zakonisht. Ndërsa ai po merrej me përgatitjen e kafesë, njëri prej të burgosurve të ardhur të djeshmen prej Spaçit, i cili qëndronte tek cepi i banjave përkarshi, filloi t‘i bënte një sërë shenjash të pakuptueshme. Meqenëse Meli nuk po kuptonte asgjë, i kishte hequr sytë prej andej dhe ishte përqendruar sërish tek xhezveja.
Pas disa minutash, i njëjti person kishte shkuar e ishte ulur mbi një gur, dy-tri metra tej vendit ku rrinte Meli. Rrotull tyre nuk kishte pasur të burgosur të tjerë. Ndonëse Meli e kishte kuptuar se ardhja e atij të panjohuri aty nuk ishte e rastësishme, ai ishte treguar indiferent në pamje dhe bënte sikur s‘e vinte re praninë e atij. Disa çaste pasi ishte ulur mbi gur, i panjohuri e kishte thyer heshtjen, duke folur me kokën ulur:

— Hamiti që ke qenë je, apo ke ndryshuar?

— Ai që kam qenë jam. Edhe ndonjë ndryshim të mundshëm e kam bërë vetëm për mirë. Po ti kush je?

— Një ish-shoku yt i profesionit, Guri Streto. Më mban mend apo jo?

— Sikur jemi ndarë dje.
— Po fytyrën ma mban mend mirë?

— Sigurisht. Ti ishe djali më i hijshëm i kursit dhe është e lehtë ta mbash mend fytyrën e një shoku të bukur. A ke ndonjë fotografi me vete të shmallohem me Gurin pa maskë?

— Sot jo, por do ta kem parasysh për të ardhmen. Fizikisht të paskan shkrirë fare – kishte ndërruar temë Streto. – Megjithatë lëkura jote u duhet akoma dhe po interesohen posaçërisht për të tani.

— Guri, ndofta përveç ty mund të ketë edhe ndonjë tjetër të DSJsë këtu, për të cilin ti s‘di gjë dhe duke na parë bashkë…

— Mos u shqetëso për këtë çështje, Hamit. Unë e di që këtu ndodhet edhe ndërlidhësi yt  me  qendrën, përveç  ndonjë  tjetri.  Por  mua  më  kanë  caktuar drejtues të veprimeve të këtushme dhe më kanë udhëzuar të të vëzhgoj personalisht nga sa më afër, për të konstatuar gjendjen tënde nervore. E rëndësishme është që të mos dëgjojë askush se çfarë diskutojmë bashkë. Ata flisnin pa e shikuar njëri-tjetrin në sy. Streto bënte sikur lexonte një gazetë të hapur që mbante në dorë, ndërsa Meli pinte kafenë me fytyrë të kthyer anash. Pas një heshtjeje të shkurtër, Streto kishte vazhduar:

— Mund të mos isha nxituar për tu takuar qysh sot me ty, por dëshiroja të të bëja të ditur sa më parë një të vërtetë që më rëndon në ndërgjegje, pavarësisht se nuk jam fajtor për të. Vëllanë tënd të arratisur, Dariun, e kemi sjellë në Shqipëri unë me tre shokë të tjerë. Ti e di mirë, Hamit, se ata që na urdhërojnë kanë në dorë fatin tonë e të familjeve tona. Në këto rrethana detyrohemi të bëjmë edhe diçka që nuk e dëshirojmë. Me ndonjë tjetër do ta kisha më të vështirë që të kuptohesha siç duhet për një problem të tillë, por ti i ke provuar vetë këto gjëra. Rëndësi ka që Dariu tani është shumë mirë me shëdet dhe ka filluar të mësohet me kushtet e reja të jetës e të punës.

— Ku e ―psonisët qafirin?

— Në Stamboll. Në një hotel ku kishte zënë dhomë Dariu, zumë edhe ne. Përgjonim me kujdes çdo lëvizje të tij. Kur ai shkoi të bënte banjë, njëri prej shokëve të mi hyri në dhomën e tij dhe i ndërroi një cigare në paketen që kishte në xhep, me një tjetër të po atij lloji të paisur me bar gjumi. Pas banjës, Dariu doli në qytet. Ne e ndiqnim me vëmendje, sepse nga çasti në çast ai mund të pinte cigaren tonë dhe ngelej në rrugë. Pas rreth dy orësh, ai u kthye përsëri në hotel. Ne gjithmonë pas tij. Në mëngjes pritëm të çohej nga gjumi, por më kot. E kuptuam që cigarja e kishte bërë punën e saj. Pasi kaloi ora tetë e gjysmë, u futëm në  dhomën e  tij.  Ishte endé ―në  gjumë‖.  Dy prej nesh e  morën për krahësh,  sikur  e  kishim  ndonjë  shok  të  sëmurë.  Në  rrugë  priste  furgoni  i posaçëm. Për kureshtje shikuam paketën e tij. I kishin mbetur vetëm dy cigare. Pra, cigaren tonë e kishte pirë ndër të fundit.

«Si e sollëm në Tiranë, e shikoja rrallë; vetëm kur e çonin ose e sillnin prej hetuesisë. Ishte shumë i tronditur e i hutuar, dyllë i verdhë në fytyrë. Kur pranoi të bashkëpunonte me DSJnë, u la i lirë. Atëherë e afruam pranë dhe u përpoqëm ta qetësonim e ta ndihmonim. Tani është mjaft mirë me shëndet e me punë.

— E ku merr vesh ai nga punët tuaja!

— Pse, çfarë mendon ti se i kërkojnë të bëjë Dariut? Ti e kupton që ai mbahet peng për ty. Atje ku punon ka shokë të mirë e është i qetë. 

— Le të jetë si të dojë, vetë e ka fajin. Unë e bëra timen, e nxora jashtë shtetit. Nuk diti të përfitonte, i bëftë mirë buka e Tiranës tani. Asgjë nuk më mbetet merak. Edhe ti nuk duhet ta ndiesh veten aspak fajtor për atë që ndodhi. E njoh mirë pozicionin tuaj, se e kam provuar vetë. Veç, harrova të të pyes: kur e keni sjellë në Tiranë?

— Nga fundi i shkurtit.

—  Nejse,  le  të  kthehemi në  temën  e  duhur. Kush është  tani  drejtor  i
DSJsë?.

— Dofeni, siç i thonë francezët djalit të madh të mbretit. Por mos mendo se është ai djali me pamje çupline, që ke njohur ti dikur. Ka ndryshuar shumë. E pi duhanin dhe alkoolin më tepër nga unë. Tani e ka kuptuar që pushteti i babait qëndron mbi krime.

— Drejtori i mëparshëm, Mehmet Xhafa, ku gjendet?

— Zoti e di nëse gjendet a s'gjendet më. E gjithë elita drejtuese e DSJsë është e re.

— Po instruktori anglez, që na thoshnin se ishte rob lufte, akoma atje gjendet?

— Jo, edhe ai ka avulluar; pa nam, pa nishan.

— Po shefi i madh që pezulloi mua nga detyra, Kobra, siç e thërrisnim midis nesh, nga bëhet? As televizioni e as shtypi nuk po ia përmendin më emrin.

— Kjo është pyetja më e vështirë për mua. Emri i tij konsiderohet tabu në DSJ, Hamit. Në radhët e shërbimit sekret qarkullon një pëshpëritje, se e kanë arrestuar. Por kjo i ngjan më tepër propagandës që synon të shpërndajë nën zë vetë Sigurimi për çështje të veçanta me qëllim të caktuar. Një ditë në DSJ na shfaqën disa sekuenca filmike të gjoja hetuesisë së Kobrës. Por ne e kemi njohur nga  afër  për  një  kohë  të  gjatë  dhe  si  profesionistë  të  këtyre  punëve  nuk gënjehemi dot lehtë.

— Ishte ndonjë sozi e Kobrës?

— Pa dyshim. Nga ana tjetër, thuhej se familja e tij ishte e internuar në Kurbnesh. Unë e kam verifikuar personalisht fallsitetin e këtyre thashethemeve, duke kontrolluar jo vetëm listën e familjeve të internuara në Kurbnesh dhe në qendra të tjera, por i kam kontrolluar edhe në terren ato.

— Si mendon se qëndron e vërteta?

— Çështja Kobra është shumë e turbullt, Hamit. Një pasdite isha duke pritur Dofenin para selisë së Komitetit Qendror të PPSH. Për çudi, vetura e Dofenit ishte e treta ndër tri veturat që ndaluan njëherësh pranë vendit ku po prisja unë. Prej veturës së parë zbriti një person me duar lidhur pas shpine e me kasketë në kokë, të cilin e kishin kapur për krahu dy oficera. Prej veturës së dytë zbritën katër persona, të cilët shoqëruan tre të parët. Dofeni u afrua pranë meje e më pëshpëriti: «I arrestuari është Kobra. Pas pak ai do të ketë një ballafaqim të fortë në selinë e Komitetit Qendror.» Pas këtyre fjalëve të Dofenit e kuptova pse ma kishte fiksuar takimin në atë vend e në atë orë.

— Po gjendja në përgjithësi si është në DSJ? 

— Ndërkohë që në mensën e DSJsë shampanja është me bollëk, në pazarin e Tiranës mezi gjendet edhe preshi.  Kohët e fundit është bërë një mobilizim i përgjithshëm i  detektivëve. Bile  janë  thirrur edhe kuadro që  kishin vite  në pension. Po vazhdojnë përgatitje intensive për një mision të veçantë, me sa duket, shumë i rëndësishëm. Misioni i Madh e kanë koduar. Palestrat ushtojnë ditë e natë prej zërave të instruktorëve e të detektivëve.

— Sipas mendimit tuaj, për çfarë misioni bëhet fjalë?

— Vështirë të gjendet me hamendje. Një ditë guxova ta pyesja Dofenin, nëse do të isha edhe unë pjesëtar i atij misioni. Ai m'u përgjigj prerë: «Patjetër, Guri. Këtë herë ne do të aktivizojmë gjithë potencialin tonë për realizimin me sukses të Misionit të Madh. Këtë mision do ta kryesojë Hamit Meli dhe vetëm Hamit Meli»

— Janë mësuar ata t'i bëjnë llogaritë pa hanxhin dhe t'iu dalin sipas kutit të tyre. Por kësaj here nuk besoj se do t'iu eci. Unë jo vetëm që s'do ta kryesoj atë mision, por as nuk do të pranoj kurrë të kthehem përsëri në DSJ. Le të bëjnë ç'të duan.

— Që të vendosësh përfundimisht kështu, duhet të mendosh patjetër edhe kundërmasat e tyre ekstreme. Deri në ç'pikë je përgatitur shpirtërisht për të përballuar trysninë e DSJsë?

— Deri në vdekje. Unë e di që ata nuk kanë asnjë arsye pse të ma kursejnë jetën, ashtu sikundër unë nuk kam asnjë arsye pse të pranoj të rikthehem atje. Ata më sakatuan e më poshtëruan sa mundën në hetuesi, po më marrin shpirtin në burg e po ma çmendin familjen me lloj-lloj makinacionesh të natyrës më cinike. Dhe të gjitha këto, pasi babai im luftoi e vdiq për këtë regjim, ndërsa unë vetë jam përgjakur qysh në moshën njëzet e dy vjeç për interesat e tyre vulgare, duke hequr një të tretën e stomakut për shkak të plagosjes në tokë të huaj. Jo, jo, unë çdo goditje nga ana e tyre do ta mirëpres i vendosur, por ―ledhatimin‖ që duan të më bëjnë e neveris deri në fund, pa mëdyshje.

— Punët e tua ti i di vetë më mirë se kushdo, Hamit, se je i zoti i hallit. Veç dua të të paralajmëroj për diçka: do të të duhet shumë punë, për t'iu shmangur rrezikut të kurtheve, para se çështja të arrijë në një vendim arbitrar nga lart. Do të  jesh  objekt  vëzhgimi  i  informatorëve të  specializuar  të  DSJsë  që  do  të veprojnë  në  kamp,  ndërkohë  që  gjithë  spiunëve  të  burgosur,  të  cilët  kanë sadopak lidhje me ty, do t‘iu kërkohet të zhbirojnë gjithçka të mundshme rreth teje. Sidoqoftë vetëm nuk do të jeshë – shtoi Streto, duke e shikuar për herë të parë Melin në sy.

— Normalisht një person në gjendjen time të pashpresë do ta mirëpriste ndihmën e ish-shokëve të armëve – ia ktheu ish-detektivi. – Por unë nuk mund t‘ia lejoj vetes kurrë që të  rrezikoj shokët e mi, për të shpëtuar lëkurën time. Të falënderoj përzemërsisht për besimin që po tregon ndaj meje. Jam i kënaqur që do të kemi rast për të biseduar përsëri bashkë.

— Fjalët nuk sjellin zgjidhje situatash, Hamit… As ne nuk ndjehemi të sigurtë në DSJ.

— I mbyturi nuk pyet prej të lagurit, Guri. Por e ndiej për detyrë morale e shpirtërore të të porosit që, në vendimet e tua të ardhshme, të mos ndikohesh fare prej merakut për fatin tim. Kjo do të ishte pa kuptim dhe pa dobi për ty dhe një brengë për mua.

— Të kuptoj mirë, Hamit. Fati yt, i cili mund të ishte edhe i imi, është një arsye më tepër që u bashkangjitet arsyeve të shumta, të cilat po na përmendin nga letargjia. Janë rrethanat e reja që po krijohen në DSJ, të cilat na imponojnë një qëndrim të ri ndaj diktaturës. Përndryshe do të humbasim si sëpata pa bisht, siç thotë populli. Gjithsesi, këtu do të jemi dhe shpresoj se do të kuptohemi e do të sqarohemi edhe më mirë. Tani, mirëupafshim nesër!

Mirëupafshim, Guri!

----------

